# Cycle buddies with Clomid & hcg shot assistance



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. This is my 2nd Clomid (50mg) cycle. On the 22nd, i received my follicle scan and had 3 follicles 12+mm so they issued me a hcg injection (Ovidrel 250mcg). And that was on cd12. I am now on cd14 awaiting ovulation. Hope this cycle works. If not then its IUI next cycle. Anybody with me through this journey?


----------



## buckeyegirl9

I am on cycle day 15, did the Ovidrel injection Friday pm.
This is my 5th round of Clomid, but the 1st with the specialist monitoring my progress. I did 100 mg Clomid, followed immediately by what they call stairstep on 150 because I didn't have any follicles large enough. Went in Friday, had 2 that looked perfect! So Ovidrel was Friday for the first time, Dr. told me to wait until the 6th to test! I'm so anxious.


----------



## mzswizz

Are you temping or anything? I am still temping and im pretty sure I o'd on cd14 (yesterday). They said i should ovulate within 24-36 hours after trigger which would've been around 2:30-3am yesterday. They want me to come for a blood test on the 9th. Are you going to test with a hpt? I was thinking about testing around that same time.


----------



## buckeyegirl9

No, I stopped temping this month, the nurse told me that since they would tell me when I ovulated I really didn't need to, and I was really tired of it!
Yeah, I'm testing with hpt, then if I get a postive they'll have me come in. I go the 29th or 30th for progesterone blood test. I felt like I could feel ovulation symptoms yesterday morning, which I've never noticed before, but I also worry I'm just dreaming them up!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes i have to go for my progesterone level test also. Hoping i get good news.


----------



## buckeyegirl9

Hoping so too, for both of us! The wait is so obnoxious


----------



## mzswizz

Yes, I hate the wait. It seems like it just drags out for the longest.


----------



## mzswizz

Well i just tested out the hcg to see if it actually cooperated with my system. So i did a hpt and this is what i got. So seems to me like it worked and now im just going to wait til 10dpt before testing. Hoping i get the same result.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, i am 3dpo/5dpt today. I had a temp rise this morning. Yesterday, I was feeling a little crampy and last night, I was feeling hot on and off. So i wasn't surprised when my temp was up this morning. Also, I have read that the trigger shot can cause cramping through out the whole cycle. I started the progesterone cream and prenatal vitamins on 1dpo so im hoping this helps our chances. Im really hoping this it for us. On Dec. 2nd, DH leaves for his detachment and that's the same day I go in for my progesterone blood work. Im hoping they will confirm that I have ovulated. The dpt is flying by while the dpo makes it seem as if the 2ww is taking forever. Im hoping that I get some good news this cycle.


----------



## buckeyegirl9

I felt a lot of cramping 2-3 days after the shot, I didn't know that could be one of the side effects though. Good to know.
I tested Monday and today with HPT to see if it would detect the trigger, and it was negative both times. That concerns me some, but I'm hoping it somehow doesn't really matter.
Such a long wait for all these results! Hang in there, hoping for good news!


----------



## mzswizz

I only tested at 3dpt and it was a bold positive. Im going to wait til 10dpt to test again to see if i still have a bfn or a bfp. And then test every day or every other day after. I have my bloodwork on the 9th so im going to test up until the 9th.

Hmm did you call to speak with your doc about the hcg not registering on tests? It could be that your body wasn't able to absorb the hormone properly.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, Happy Thanksgiving to everyone in the States! I'm 4dpo/6dpt today. I have realized that my temps are steadily increasing so im hoping that's a good sign. I think the progesterone cream is helping with that :thumbup: I am also taking my prenatal vitamins as well. It's good to see my chart looking the way it looks right now. It actually gives me hope but you never know. FXed that a bfp is in the making. From time to time, I still get the on and off cramping on both sides but they are starting to subside. Well, will start testing in 4 days. So im getting excited. Let's see what happens. Oh and in 4 days, I go in for my progesterone blood work. So fxed.


----------



## mzswizz

How's everyone?

AFM, im 5dpo/7dpt and my temp is still increasing which I hope is a good sign. Usually, I get a fallback temp around 4-5dpo but i haven't this cycle. Im still using the progesterone cream and prenatal vitamins. Will be stopping the progesterone cream at 14dpo. Hoping AF doesn't come because this cycle looks great so far. Haven't gotten a dip in my temp yet. Im hoping that means that I have proper progesterone level and that a bfp is in the making. Can someone look at my chart and help me out with it? Also, on monday, dh will be leaving to go on his detachment and I will have my progesterone test on the same day. I will be bringing in the progesterone cream and letting the nurse know that I am taking progesterone which im pretty sure won't really affect the test because im using it to get proper progesterone levels for post-ov. So all in all. Im very hopeful this cycle.


----------



## mzswizz

Well looks like the trigger shot is pretty much out my system. I dont know if you can say it on the pic but there is a verrrryyyyy faint line. Which im pretty sure means that my tests will be completely negative by 8dpt/9dpt. So the trigger shot is pretty much out my system yay. Well hopefully this means a bfp in the making because i cant put being tired etc onto the trigger shot because its pretty much gone. So hoping this is a good thing.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## prgirl_11

Hi ladies! I triggered on Friday 11/29 and am testing out the hCG. This is my first assisted cycle. God-willing I will be blessed with a bfp. My signature below has this cycle's updates. :)


----------



## mzswizz

good luck prgirl_11!!!

I am 9 days past trigger and i still am getting faint lines on the hpts. i am testing out the trigger shot.


----------



## buckeyegirl9

mzswizz, you're temp chart looks great to me! They say you need a rise of .4 for it to count, and you definitely have that! Hoping it stays high for you! Fingers crossed for a bfp for you! Do you know when you get results of the progesterone test?
I'm just trying to wait out the 2ww as patiently as possible. Not testing at all until Friday. Probably partially due to fear of another bfn.
prgirl, Welcome! Hoping the best for you and thinking of you during the torturous waiting!


----------



## mzswizz

In a week or so


----------



## sprite30

Stalking...mzswizz ur chart looks great.


----------



## prgirl_11

Thanks for the support girls!

Mzswizz, how did your test look today? Mine is getting lighter but I'm still just 4dpt.


----------



## prgirl_11

btw, my RE said I would ovulate 36-40 hours after my trigger shot. Well, I had the trigger Friday at 9am and had my temp spike at 5am Saturday... less than 24 hours later. So I guess i ovulated the same day of the shot? Goes against most of the info I read. Now I'm upset because I didn't BD Friday night*:-(*only Thursday, Saturday and Sunday.*


----------



## prgirl_11

Ok, I feel better after reading this. ..

https://iamtryingtoconceive.com/topic/30155/trigger-and-temp-rise-next-day/


----------



## mzswizz

this is 3dpt, 9dpt, and 11dpt (from top to bottom)


Here are today's tests
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 5









photo 2.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 5









photo 3.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 5









photo3-inverted.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## prgirl_11

mzswizz said:


> this is 3dpt, 9dpt, and 11dpt (from top to bottom)
> View attachment 705925
> 
> 
> Here are today's tests

Aaaaaalmost gone! I hope that line suddenly starts getting dark for you! :)


----------



## mzswizz

thanks i hope so too.


----------



## sprite30

Ur tests look great mz...def still see lines on all of them so here's hoping they get darker for you.

Afm- my temp took a nose dive this morning so I'm just waiting for af to arrive. Probably today. And trying to stay positive. Well be doing iui with clomid and trigger next cycle I just have to call her on my cd1.

GL and baby dust to both of you!!


----------



## mzswizz

Sprite-looks like ima be joining you with clomid, iui and trigger shot. Because my temps are starting to drop and finally the trigger is out my system because i got negative tests today.

AFM, im 10dpo/12dpt today and i got negative hpts finally. Well now i know that the trigger shot takes 12 days to get out of my system. Also, i think im out this month because now my temps are dropping every day now. So im assuming AF wi be on her way on time like around 4 days or so. We shall see. Well if anything, i shall be on to the next cycle.


----------



## prgirl_11

It ain't over 'til the witch shows her ugly self!


----------



## sprite30

Well as much as I want a buddy I would have rather it been a bump buddy but that's ok now we both wait. My temp took a nose dive this morning so I've been expecting af to show anytime today but nothing yet which is unusual was expecting it by now. But maybe just maybe well implant today and our temps will go up tomorrow. Hey you never know. Like pr said were not out until af shows.

That's good you know now that the trigger sticks around for awhile. Ill def be testing out the trigger next cycle.


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah so now i will be testing tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## sprite30

Looking forward to seeing your tests mz. Both of your temps still look great. 

Afm - af arrived this morning. Just called the re with my cd1 and I'm waiting for her nurse to call back to let me know when to go in I think cd3 which will be Saturday. It's bittersweet tho I wish I would have just got pg on my own but at least I know we're moving forward

I did only have a 10 day lp this cycle tho so I want to make sure I talk to her about that I'm usually 11-12 lp and she said that was fine but 10 days geez that didn't even give me a chance


----------



## mzswizz

Hopefully your new cycle wi bring forth a bfp :hugs:

AFM, im 11dpo/13dpt. Took a test today and it came back with a faint line. I looked back at the tests from yesterday and they also had a faint line. This trigger shot should be out of my system by now. I shapl continue to keep testing to see what happens but seeing that the faint lines look lole they are disappearing, it has me less hopeful. My temp went up by .01 so not really much of a difference but it didnt continue to take a nose dive. Also, my nipples have been hurting since yesterday but that can also be because AF is close. Most of the time when that happens, AF is near. But we shall see.


----------



## prgirl_11

sprite30 said:


> Looking forward to seeing your tests mz. Both of your temps still look great.
> 
> Afm - af arrived this morning. Just called the re with my cd1 and I'm waiting for her nurse to call back to let me know when to go in I think cd3 which will be Saturday. It's bittersweet tho I wish I would have just got pg on my own but at least I know we're moving forward
> 
> I did only have a 10 day lp this cycle tho so I want to make sure I talk to her about that I'm usually 11-12 lp and she said that was fine but 10 days geez that didn't even give me a chance

Hugs for you! Hoping this cycle is it for you!!!



mzswizz said:


> Hopefully your new cycle wi bring forth a bfp :hugs:
> 
> AFM, im 11dpo/13dpt. Took a test today and it came back with a faint line. I looked back at the tests from yesterday and they also had a faint line. This trigger shot should be out of my system by now. I shapl continue to keep testing to see what happens but seeing that the faint lines look lole they are disappearing, it has me less hopeful. My temp went up by .01 so not really much of a difference but it didnt continue to take a nose dive. Also, my nipples have been hurting since yesterday but that can also be because AF is close. Most of the time when that happens, AF is near. But we shall see.

There's still hope!! Remember, early pregnancy symptoms mimick AF symptoms.


----------



## sprite30

I agree mz, I would think the trigger should be long gone by now but I've never taken a trigger so I don't know. Fx that your tests get darker.

Afm- I just got off the phone with the nurse at the res office I go for morning monitoring on Saturday they're going to put me on clomid 100 and ovidril 250, I'm not sure why she's putting me on such a high dose of clomid considering I've never had it before ??? Maybe it has to do with me only having my right tube.


----------



## mzswizz

Maybe that's why tjey are giving you such a high dose. 

Here are my tests...(yesterday on top) (today on bottom)
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (1).jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 10









photo 2 (1).jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sprite30

Looks good mz today is def darker


----------



## mzswizz

It looks darker to me but i shall see how tomorrow 12dpo/14dpt looks.


----------



## prgirl_11

I agree! I think I see something on the bottom one!


----------



## mzswizz

This is the pic inverted. the top test is yesterday's and the bottom one is today's
 



Attached Files:







photo1(1)-inverted.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sprite30

I don't really see anything on the top one but def on the bottom for sure. I think this is the start of something. Getting excited to see tomorrow's test


----------



## mzswizz

the top one is yesterday's which is pretty much negative and the bottom one is today's which has a faint line so im getting pretty nervous.


----------



## sprite30

What type of progesterone are you taking? Are you getting betas done at the docs to find out when to stop taking it? I def want to ask the re about progesterone for our iui cycle I'm annoyed that we only had a 10 day lp last cycle.


----------



## mzswizz

i actually went to the store and bought progesterone called protocol natural progesterone cream. And it says i suppose to take it for the 14 days after ov so until 14dpo and then stop.


----------



## sprite30

Oh ok, I'm gonna ask the re about it when I go in on Saturday and if she doesn't give me something I'm going to pick some of this cream up too. I forgot the brand but they have it at gnc. It will make me feel better for sure


----------



## mzswizz

Yes it really does help your LP


----------



## sprite30

Temps are still looking good girls. Any news? Prgirl, Have you tested out the trigger for no?

Afm- nothing new.


----------



## mzswizz

I dont know what to think of this cycle.

AFM, 12dpo/14dpt today. I didnt test and my nipples still hurt. I temped and the first temp was 98.16 and when i took my temp again, it said 98.34. So i just used the 98.34 one. 2 more days and then i stop the progesterone cream. On the 9th, i have my doc appt. so we shall see.


----------



## sprite30

It's getting exciting hopefully it's good news on the 9th for you!! Are you going to test before then? Sorry I'm a bad influence lol

Afm- I have my morning monitoring for my cd3 bloods and ultrasound tomorrow so I'm on cloud 9 right now I just hope everything comes back good so I can start the clomid.


----------



## prgirl_11

Hi girls! My 6dpo test still nas a faint line but I think it might be gone tomorrow.

Mzswizz can you get a blood test to confirm? I always go through www.personalabs.com when I get impatient.


----------



## sprite30

Well ladies I went for my cd3 work up and she saw an 18 mm follicle on my left side she was thinking it might have been a cyst because cd3 is way to early for a follicle but when I got my bloods back my estrogen was too high so she called me back and said for sure a follicle and I might even ovulate with 2 days

Ahhh I could scream right now this is so frustrating !!! So now I have to get progesterone checkd next Saturday and she said if it's low she'll prescribe progesterone when we do get to do the iui


----------



## mzswizz

prgirl-i go on monday to get my bloodwork to do a pregnancy test.


----------



## sprite30

Nice temp rise mz, looks good


----------



## mzswizz

trying to stay hopeful


----------



## buckeyegirl9

AF came today, so I'm out for this cycle. Guess its time to call the dr. and get ready for next... :/

mszwizz, hoping you have good news to share!


----------



## mzswizz

Actually AF got me 2 days ago. So we can start a fresh cycle this time. This cycle im doing Clomid, trigger shot and IUI.

AFM, im on cd3 and AF is very heavy. Dont know if its a good or bad thing but its heavier than normal. Im excited about this cycle and hoping that it works this time. Im hoping to end this year with a bfp so we shall see. Well thats all for now.


----------



## sprite30

Aww mz, sorry to here about af. Sucks that it's heavy as well that is never fun.

Wish I could have started this cycle with you were only 3 days apart but dang estrogen levels. Ugh.


----------



## prgirl_11

Hi girls! Sorry I haven't checked in. I'm sorry the witch got you ladies. Praying for sticky beans for 2013!!! What a great way to end the year!

Afm, no exciting news yet. I am 10dpo and waiting for those HPTs to get darker. I will keep you posted.


----------



## mzswizz

fxed for you prgirl!!!!

sprite-hoping we get our december bfps!

AFM, im on cd4 today and i just realized that for the first time in like 13 years that I had a 28 day cycle and a 14 LP :thumbup: So that cycle was pretty good. Nothing new to report here. Still bleeding and DH will be back home Saturday. I got to go in tomorrow to go pick up my Clomid prescription to start taking it on cd5 which is tomorrow. Im very tired so im just going to do school work and relax.


----------



## sprite30

Aww Prgirl, sorry to see af got you.

Mzswizz, looks like your moving right along

Afm, I just got my progesterone levels checked and I was 3.6 on 2dpo so she called me in to have a repeat done this morning and it was 11. She said anything lower then 8 they give supplements so she's not prescribing me anything at this point. I told the nurse my concerns about only having an 11day LP and she said as soon as I get a positive to come in but she doesn't think there is any reason to supplement progesterone. I asked about the creams and she said she hasn't seen a significant difference with it other then delaying your period. So now idk, I guess I just continue on with an 11 day lp or....find a new doctor.


----------



## mzswizz

For me, the progesterone cream helped me get the proper progesterone levels that I needed and I ended up with a 13 day LP. I stopped taking the progesterone cream at 13dpo and the next day my AF came. So it worked for me.

AFM, im on cd10 today and my follicle scan is on Thursday. I was suppose to go in to get the IUI the following day but DH and I talked and he wants to try again naturally with just the trigger shot and timed intercourse before doing IUI. He is going in tomorrow to do a SA so he knows whats going on. At first, I was upset because I was like finally this might work for us the best way possible and now he is turning it down but after listening to his reasons, I compromised. One more time wouldnt hurt actually because it was just one time we tried it and it failed so who knows what would happen next time. Also, DH just want it to be special and as natural as possible. He feels that if its IUI, then the doctor is doing his job and it kind of makes him feel like he cant do it on his own and also he think that he wouldnt have that special attachment to the child because he would keep thinking how the child was created. Even though i told him at the end of the day, the child would be ours and no matter how the child was conceived, it wouldnt make him less of a man, I compromised with him and just said okay let's try. I rather us try again and he feels content and just be like okay you are right it didnt work now we can do the IUI than to have him really have no attachment or excitement if we get a bfp through the IUI he didnt want at the moment. So let's see what will happen this cycle.


----------



## sprite30

Yeah I'm leaning toward getting the progesterone cream anyway. I went to gnc today but they didn't have the pump kind so I'm going to have to order it online. I even asked about getting the absolute lowest dosage and she basically said no. So I kind of feel like she's not even taking my concerns into consideration at this point and I don't like that.

I understand were your dh is coming from completely. My dh was so apprehensive at first too. He didn't want to learn about it he didn't care to know any terms or how anything even worked until I forced him to have a semen analysis and when it came back low he was kind of like damn we really have no choice. But even then it took him 2 more semen analysis to come to terms with reality. You'll just have to give him some time to process if all and get desperate enough to be willing to do iui. And who knows maybe all you do need is one more chance.


----------



## mzswizz

Well right now the docs just quickly go to other things if something didnt work the first time. He already wants to do a SA to see if everything is good with him but at the same time he just wants to try naturally to see if it will work. I dont mind waiting til next cycle if it doesnt work this cycle. I dont want to pressure him into it because it was only 1 time i tried with the trigger shot so who knows what will happen if we gave it 1 more try.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd11 today and DH is off work. I have to do a few errands today and school work. I have also applied for jobs too. I want to work in an office environment. Im so tired of retail now. Also, I finally called my doc office to inform them that we want to try one more time the natural way before doing the IUI procedure and they said its fine its up to us to decide whatever we want to do. I have to call back though to see if she put the order in for the SA that my DH needs to do. Also, tomorrow is my follicle scan and if all goes well, then I will have my trigger shot the same day. Other than that, there isnt really much news. Oh and my birthday is in 10 days :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd12 and my follicle scan went amazing. Pics are below. My follicles range from 20.2-23.6 :happydance: As you can tell, i have multiple follicles this time so that increases our chances. My doc said they highly recommend doing the IUI and after speaking to DH and showing the u/s pics, he has agreed to do the iui :happydance: So tomorrow, we will get the IUI. That's all for now.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2









photo 2.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 1









photo 3.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sprite30

Yay! I'm so glad dh came around. That is very exciting. Your scans look great and that is great size follicles. Super exciting!!! Best of luck!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes, i am sooo happy now. Im pretty sure by tomorrow, they will be a little bigger. DH is going in tomorrow at 9am to do the sample and i go in at 10am to do the procedure. And i have to lay in the office for 30 mins so i will update as soon as i get back home. But im soo excited. Got my trigger today around 12pm so i should be o'ing by saturday at midnight. Hopefully i get enough sleep.


----------



## sprite30

Is the trigger shot painful or not too bad? That's the only thing that worries me about the whole process I'm not a fan of needles let alone having to give it to myself. But I watched it on youtube I just hope I don't get nervous lol


----------



## mzswizz

Well in the Naval Hospital on the military base, they administer the shot, i dont do it myself. And it pinches while they are injecting the hcg. But thats about it


----------



## sprite30

How did today go?


----------



## mzswizz

Couldnt do the IUI because it snowed today so the whole base was shutdown. Good thing dh and i dtd last night and teice today so we are covering our bases.


----------



## sprite30

Aww dang it that's a bummer but glad you got to dtd and still have great chances. They say lots of babies are made when people get snowed in lol


----------



## mzswizz

Yes i am hoping that we did conceive. We dtd twice today.


----------



## mzswizz

How are you?

AFM, im cd14 today and i think i o'd yesterday. I was feeling very nauseous, irritated and had on and off mild cramping. Never felt this way before but i remember my friend was telling me thats how she felt when she ovulated and so i was thinking hmm maybe thats what im going through. DH and I dtd 3 times yesterday. Once in the morning, once in the afternoon and once in the evening. My temp went up but not really significant difference. My dh told me i felt hot this morning which im assuming is caused by the trigger shot. When dh comes home, im going to dtd again today to cover my bases. If i havent o'd yet, then i should ov no later than today. So we shall see. Just hoping this time it happens.


----------



## sprite30

Wow you really are going to cover your bases lol maybe the nauseas is from the trigger shot. All sounds promising tho

Afm I'm 9dpo, I'm gonna run circles around you with my short cycles that usually happens to me lol I only have an 11 day lp so I'm expecting af by Monday. I'm kinda hoping for a longer lp just so my cd3 doesn't fall on Christmas but I'll see what happens. I have been real tired this week but there is a bug going around so I'm sure I'm just fighting off a cold. I don't have much hope for this cycle at all since my follicle was on the left side and I had my left tube removed so while she said it's still possible I really don't think so. But I tested this morning bfn and ill probably test tomorrow too.


----------



## mzswizz

Im hoping you catch the egg. FXed you have. Also, do you use the progesterone cream? It helps with your LP. Well it does for me. Also, i was shocked at the size of my follicles. Im a little nervous though because I have like 2 or 3 mature follicles in each ovary. And the nurse says she can bet money that I will release atleast 2 or 3. I have no problems with having multiples because that's what we want. But i just dont want to have complications. But they have told me im at risks of having multiples at the moment.


----------



## sprite30

I didn't buy the progesterone cream. I should have but gnc didn't have the pump kind that I wanted so I would have had to order it and before I could order it the re's nurse called back and was like.....well...since we didn't know the exact day you oed yadda yadda yadda so when I talked to dh about it he said we better just follow her instructions. But I'm not happy with about it. She said next cycle when I'm on the clomid my progestone shound be higher and if it's not shell def supplement then if it's questionable. 

Multiples is one if our biggest fears. We both have twins in our families and I actually have them on both my mom and dads side and my cousin just had twin boys and she's only 19 so I highly doubt she was taking any fertility meds lol complications is a fear of mine as well but I suppose I would be fully prepared to go straight on bed rest at the first sign of an issue. It would be a blessing to get two at one shot especially with us having such trouble just to get one.


----------



## mzswizz

Yes thats what i say too. Two would be great. Twins run on dh and my family so that really increases the chance. Im just hoping we can get bfps.


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies, been stalking you all lol, hope you don't mind if I jump in!

I'm on to IUI #2, probably Dec. 30th. My follie check is Dec. 27th. 

Sprite I saw you asked about pain from the trigger shot, I did it myself and barely felt it honestly, I was surprised. I'm glad because RE wants me to do two shots this cycle, one for the trigger and one about 5 days later to help keep my progesterone level up as mine was a little low on cd 21 with 50mg of clomid. It was only a 9. 

I think twins would be great! Anything more the complications scare me, but I'll take a bfp no matter how many beans I have!


----------



## mzswizz

Dini-you will have your follicle scan the day before my bday :thumbup: and hoping all goes well for you this cycle. Yeah the higher the number of multiples the increase of complications and thats what im worried about. Granted, i will take whatever i am blessed with but i just dont want to be able to not enjoy the pregnancy. Hopefully we all get our bfps.

AFM, im cd15 today and instead of my temp increasing, my temp dropped. I dont know if i am o'ing today or what. I was suppose to ov no later than yesterday (36 hours). If my temp doesnt go up tomorrow, i will be calling the docs to let them know that i think i didnt ovulate so they can probably do a scan and check to see if i o'd or not already. But based on the temps, i havent o'd yet which is pretty nerve wrecking. Hoping something happens this cycle because it seems like this cycle is cometely out of whack and everything is getting messed up. So we shall see what tomorrow holds.


----------



## Dini

mzswizz - That is strange, but I read somewhere that the trigger can make you O as late as 48 hours, which is why they recommend DTD the evening after your IUI, just incase you O later than normal, but 36 hours is the most common time..so maybe tomorrow your temp will look better??


----------



## mzswizz

Well im on cd15 today and i got the trigger shot on cd12 so its been 3 days since the trigger. I thought by now it should've happened. But if my temp isnt high by tomorrow then im calling the doc


----------



## sprite30

Welcome dini, that's for letting me know about the shot. I'm not perticularly nervous when getting blood taken or receiving vacines but for some reason giving myself a shot just really makes me nervous. But I guess we gotta do what we cotta do no matter how crazy it seems. Ive only had a shot it my stomach once and it was heparin at the hospital but the re says it's completely different the heparin burns and the hcg doesn't but that's def what caused my fear.

As for the trigger shot and your temp spike my re actually said there is no need to temp or do OPKs when we get started but I def will be because like you all want to be able to confirm something even if it is inaccurate. They'll probably have to bring you in for a scan but I can't imagine with how good your follicles looked that you wouldn't have ovulated. Did you wake up early or do something different that you would have made you cooler. I always get worried when I'm congested that my temps will be lower because Ill breath with my mouth open but so far I haven't had anything too crazy.

My re actually does 2 inseminations one the day after the trigger shot and one 2 days after. I still haven't figured out if that is just a money racket or if it's actually necessary. Everything I've read online says one insemination is good enough but if you could o up to 48 hours after then maybe it is good? I would think for sure your have o'd by now after 72 hours I'd lean more toward a bad temp???


----------



## mzswizz

Well i temp vaginally just so nothing will effect my temps. Nothing was different. And the nurse told me to use opks so i went to the dollar store and this is what i got...definitely positive.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sprite30

Oh wow maybe you didn't ovulate yet then?? I'd for sure call them and see what they say. And keep bd'ing just in case.


----------



## mzswizz

I know they are closed and I am for sure going to call tomorrow to let them know that i am having positive opks 72 hours after trigger shot. Im pretty sure they are going to tell me to come in for a scan and then if anything try to do the iui process.


----------



## sprite30

Well wouldn't that be best case scenarios lol maybe something happened with the trigger shot that it didn't work right?


----------



## mzswizz

I have no clue. Last cycle, it worked fine. I o'd like 24-36 hours exactly after trigger shot and this time, its being dragged out, why? i have no clue. But im going to call in early tomorrow and see what they say. DH and I have been dtd to cover our bases anyways.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd16 today. And today i had a massive temp spike from 97.45 to 98.06! Well dh and i didnt dtd last night and it had me freaking out. Until i researched that you actually get a temp rise after trigger shot around 2-4 days AFTER trigger. Its been 4 days after trigger and yep ended up getting my rise. Which means i am actually 2dpo today. Because it is saying that i suppose to ov no later than 24-48 hours on ovidrel. Well if thats true then cd14 is my ov day so technically, we didnt miss ov :happydance: Im going to still call the nurse and ask her a few questions. Hopefully, she can put my mind at ease. Hoping to get a scan to confirm that the follicles ruptured also. But we shall see.


----------



## mzswizz

update: i called my doc and the nurse said that i shouldn't worry. By the follicle scan, it was great and they know that for sure i o'd within 36 hours. So now i am technically 2dpo :thumbup: Also, i asked if i need to go get a progesterone bloodwork done and she said not at all. They are not worried because of the follicles i had were amazing. So im feeling pretty good.


----------



## sprite30

Yeah I'm so glad it all worked out well. And 2 dpo is awesome. It's gonna go so fast. Fx.

Afm, I'm 11dpo and my temp is still high so that is wonderful. This time last cycle I already had af. Took an hpt this morning but bfn so I'm just waiting for af to come so I can call the re. I'm very very happy that my cd3 should not fall on Christmas. So we shall see what my temps are tomorrow morning they will probably start going down by tomorrow


----------



## mzswizz

sprite-hoping you get a surprise bfp though. Wouldnt it be nice to find out on xmas that you got a bfp? just wishful thinking for you i guess. fxed still. i looked at your chart and it looks great so fxed.

also, i forgot to say that the nurse wanted me to test with opks just to see if they become positive. Because if it does, that means that the trigger shot worked and that i o'd. She said i shouldnt worry about my temps nor the opks being positive. And, i dont have to come in for progesterone blood work because she said the follicles were fantastic and with that being said there is no need to see if i have o'd because they know i have. I do have on and off cramping on both ovaries so maybe i released eggs from both sides.


----------



## sprite30

Mzswizz, that would be absolutely wonderful to get my bfp on Christmas but I've been let down so many times that I just don't even let myself be excited anymore. And I certainly don't let dh get excited. He was chit chatting this morning and starting to get all hopeful and i had to remind him that our chances are very slim but I'm still greatful that our lp is longer. Thought I would be over the moon happy if we could get pg beforeeee going on fertility meds. I've read so many stories about couples getting their bfp right before treatment but I have the worst luck. I'm having pains in my left side today almost like ovulation pains and it's really weird. No sign of af not even tan cm which is unusual


----------



## mzswizz

HMm maybe you will get your bfp after all. Im hoping to get pg before getting the IUI procedure. But we shall see. I know the trigger shot can cause mild cramping so we shall see. I keep feeling cramping in both of mines so i dont know whats going on. Last cycle, i didnt feel this pain before at all. Hoping differences make a bfp :thumbup:


----------



## sprite30

Your follicles were large so if you didn't o for 36 hours after the shot I'm sure they got even bigger then so hopefully the cramps are a very good sign.


----------



## mzswizz

yeah im pretty sure the biggest was around 27mm give or take 2mm


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im 3dpo today. Since last night , i have been having having pain in my lower abdomen area as if its very tender. Weird dont know why that has been happening. Also, dh and i dtd last night. I've realized we only missed dtd by 1 day from looking at my chart. So it looks like we covered our bases. Also, my temp dropped from 98.06 to 97.90. Not really a major difference actually and atleast its still higher than my pre ov temps. I have 9 more days before im 14dpt. And i can start testing. I will try and test in 8 days and see what i get. Hoping this month is a bfp. My temps look totally different compared to last cycle which looked like a perfect pregnancy chart. So maybe this is a good thing. But we shall see what this cycle holds for us . If this cycle is a no go, then its going to be IUI. Hoping we conceived naturally before going into IUI but you never know. Well its Christmas Eve in the states. I got to buy dh a gift or two today and then its Christmas tomorrow which means im going to be busy cooking. DH took leave for 2 weeks which starts on the friday and then saturday is my birthday. So a busy week this is going to be.


----------



## sprite30

Hopefully the pain is a good thing. And I guess you never know charts are great but I've seen so crazy charts on fertility friend where the person ends up pg so I guess u never know. You covered ur bases and that all you can do. This wait should go quick with ur dh being on leave and the holidays and ur birthday too lots of things to keep you busy.

Afm, I'm 12 dpo. Tested this morning bfn and I am super super excited that af hasn't shown yet, I'll be totally happy with a 12 day lp if af shows tomorrow and who knows maybe i will get my bfp on Christmas fx but I'm not holding my breath lol


----------



## mzswizz

Fxed for you too!! Im hoping the time flies oh and my mom birthday is the following monday after my bday. I was my mom's bday gift :blush:


----------



## Dini

sprite30 said:


> Hopefully the pain is a good thing. And I guess you never know charts are great but I've seen so crazy charts on fertility friend where the person ends up pg so I guess u never know. You covered ur bases and that all you can do. This wait should go quick with ur dh being on leave and the holidays and ur birthday too lots of things to keep you busy.
> 
> Afm, I'm 12 dpo. Tested this morning bfn and I am super super excited that af hasn't shown yet, I'll be totally happy with a 12 day lp if af shows tomorrow and who knows maybe i will get my bfp on Christmas fx but I'm not holding my breath lol

Fingers Crossed for you for tomorrow, or even Thursday! Sounds like at least you go the longer lp this time, so that's progress.

I know how you feel about being let down so many times. I think I got my hopes up higher than I meant to with the 1st IUI, and I don't think I'll get super hopeful this time. We will have to take a month off if this does not work in order to save up the money for another round as we are tapped out right now but honestly a month off kinda sounds nice...not as nice as a BFP of course!

Mzswizz - I really hope you and your mom get a great bd present!! 

Have a Merry Christmas and I hope to see a BFP from someone in the near future!


----------



## mzswizz

Dini-hope this IUI works and you have a bfp :hugs:


----------



## Dini

Thanks, me too!


----------



## mzswizz

If this cycle doesnt work, then its IUI next cycle.


----------



## mzswizz

First, I would like to say Merry Christmas to everyone! Im 4dpo today and the sore/tender feeling is getting worse. I dont know what the cause of it is. But hopefully it goes away soon. My temps are doing the opposite that it was last cycle. Instead of increasing, they are decreasing but my nurse says that temping is inaccurate really so i shouldnt really worry. Also, when dh and i dtd yesterday, i had loads of watery white cm and I never had that before so I dont know what my body is doing currently. My bday is in 3 more days. So going to be busy this week.


----------



## sprite30

Merry Christmas, belated I know but merry none the less. And happy early bday. That is so weird about your temps I totally would have thought they would have been so high because of all the follicles you had. But I agree my re said the same she actually said don't temp or do OPKs but it's such a habit now that I kinda don't want to break it 

Afm, af got me yesterday !!! Yay!! Yes that is excitement for af because it means that we can hopefully move on to clomid/iui/trigger shot this cycle. I go in tomorrow for my bloodwork so I'm just praying with all my heart that my levels are normal and we can get along with this cycle as planned. It's kinda weird so we waited so long to get to this point and now it's like wow in 12 more days well actually be doing what we have talked about. It's all kinda surreal at this point I'm just waiting to get my bloodwork tomorrow before it will feel real.


Ahhh so excited right now!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thats how i was. If this cycle is a bust then its onto clomid/trigger/iui. But im hoping that i get a bfp this cycle. Also, yay for you being able to move on to the next step :hugs: My nurse told me to try opks just to make sure it comes back positive which means the trigger shot worked.


----------



## sprite30

I've got everything crossed for you that this cycle you get your bfp!! You have great chances. 

I can't wait to talk to dh when he gets home from work we seem to have all of our serious "decision" talks on the drive into the the re at like 7am so I'm just looking forward to spending that time with him as well. So I should know everything tomorrow by 10 am and the nurse called today just to confirm everything.


----------



## mzswizz

Thats great. My DH will be doing his SA next week thursday which will make me 12dpo at that time. Hoping to get some good news overall, if not, then its iui next cycle.


----------



## sprite30

I'm kinda suprised they let you do clomid and trigger shot with having dh tested. They did some preliminary tests in me our first visit and let us ask all of our questions but then they were like ok where not doing anything else until dh is tested. Which I am glad about because I was kind of feeling like it was all my fault and dh was sooo in denial and it turns out his spermies weren't too notch. But let's hope you get pg and won't even need it lol 

Are you going to test out the trigger? (I know I'm a bad influence)


----------



## mzswizz

I was thinking about testing out my trigger this cycle but im going to just wait it out. And they put the order in for dh to get a SA but they said they want to try everything with me and fix me first then if all fails, focus on dh.


----------



## Kayotic

Sorry if this has been covered, I didnt go through all 11 pages (yet)

After the Ovidrel, when is the best time for TI if you can't do it every day? 

I would love to do every day for insurance, but we are old and our 7YO and 2 puppies are exhausting. Plus husband has some mildish MFI.

So, what 2 days are the important days?


----------



## mzswizz

for timed intercourse, the doc told me that after the shot, you have sex the day of the shot and every other day after that.


----------



## sprite30

Mzswizz, oh ok let's hope you don't need it though.

Kayotic, I would try to get some bd'ing in before hand as sperm can live up to 5 days in the right enviroment but for sure the day after and 2 days after for sure.

Edits oops missed mzswizz response before I posted but hopefully you can bd as much as humanly possible lol


----------



## mzswizz

im hoping so. im really hoping this is my bfp.


----------



## Kayotic

Thanks! I know every day after is ideal but its just not happening. between DH working 50 hours a week, 6 hours of taekwondo a week for the little guy and my autoimmune disease causing me to be sore for a day after, its got to pretty much be every other day so I wanted to be sure which 2 were most important :)
I wasnt sure if day after trigger was more important than day of or not.

Thanks <3


----------



## sprite30

Kayotic, that's a tough one. I would probably shot for the day after since then when iui's are usually done ...if I was in your dilemma. Have you tried doing insemination or using soft cups. You can let dh do his part into a cup and then either inject it into your vagina or let him do it I to the soft cup and just insert that in. It's probably not the best situation but it might help you out with the being sore part


----------



## Kayotic

I hope you guys dont mind a drop in!
I am 35, PCOS, cervical stenosis, blocked left tube and a nasty autoimmune disease that causes vascular inflammation.
I also have an elevated AMH.
Husband is 37, with some MFI. 
We have a 7 year old but he was a complete fluke, we'd given up trying.

Since I turned 35 in Oct we decided to get moving. After I went through 2 months of testing and such, I started 100 mgs of clomid. Before clomid I had 36 follicles. After clomid, I had 2 on cd12, 14mm and 21mm. Dr was SURE I would ovulate so we skipped the trigger.
Well, I got 2 +OPKs and FF says I ovulated on CD18 but my progesterone level was 1.1 so I apparently did not ovulate.
My Dr told me I could still trigger on CD25 but I was skeptic and just stuck it in the fridge for next month. 
Today I had a HUGE dip and full ferning, so I expect AF to come soon.
I guess next cycle I will do clomid, cd3 and 12 ultrasounds, and trigger. I am so bummed out. We went through this for 4 years before my son was born and I am not lookign forward to it all again!

In 6 months we will consider IUI, but IVF won't ever be an option. I don't have the spare cash, and with my age, we dont have the time to save up for it.

Good luck to all you!


----------



## Kayotic

sprite30 said:


> Kayotic, that's a tough one. I would probably shot for the day after since then when iui's are usually done ...if I was in your dilemma. Have you tried doing insemination or using soft cups. You can let dh do his part into a cup and then either inject it into your vagina or let him do it I to the soft cup and just insert that in. It's probably not the best situation but it might help you out with the being sore part

WELL LOL Since you asked! :blush:

Husband had a nasty, nasty cold the day I got the +OPK and couldnt get the job done so I helped him give me a sample and did an at home insemination! hahah.
But, I think the OPK was false + because my progesterone indicates I didnt O :(


----------



## mzswizz

i know that trigger shots cause false positives on opks and hpts


----------



## sprite30

Nope we don't mind , welcome kayotic.

We have a couple similarities. I have cervical stenosis as well. Dh has MRI as well and I had issues with my left tube, I got mine removed tho. I'll trade you on the elevated amh tho mine is at .94 it came up from .54 to .71 to .94 now but that's confusing because I was told that wasn't supposed to change but I read online if you have low vitamin d it can suppress your numbers who knows

I hear exactly what your saying its a long journey and although I haven't been trying for as long as you have i am sooo ready to be over. It was actually recommended that we go right for ivf with ICsi but I'm just not ready to drop all that dough. So I'm def going to try iui 3 times, the re thinks were nuts but yeah well. 

I'm surprised usually ff is usually pretty accurate and it's kinda hard to get a false + on an opk so that is very strange. Maybe they took your progesterone too early??


----------



## mzswizz

I've been ttc for 3 years after m/c and no hope yet. I dont think any of us want to do IVF. We dont have the money to do IVF so if that is the last result, then I guess we will go without. My only issue really is I dont ovulate every month like i am suppose to and also i was told before that I have tiny cysts on my ovaries but I didnt hear them talk to me about those during these past 2 cycles with the scans so i guess that means they are gone :shrug: Im hoping we all get our bfps soon.


----------



## Kayotic

sprite30 said:


> Nope we don't mind , welcome kayotic.
> 
> We have a couple similarities. I have cervical stenosis as well. Dh has MRI as well and I had issues with my left tube, I got mine removed tho. I'll trade you on the elevated amh tho mine is at .94 it came up from .54 to .71 to .94 now but that's confusing because I was told that wasn't supposed to change but I read online if you have low vitamin d it can suppress your numbers who knows
> 
> I hear exactly what your saying its a long journey and although I haven't been trying for as long as you have i am sooo ready to be over. It was actually recommended that we go right for ivf with ICsi but I'm just not ready to drop all that dough. So I'm def going to try iui 3 times, the re thinks were nuts but yeah well.
> 
> I'm surprised usually ff is usually pretty accurate and it's kinda hard to get a false + on an opk so that is very strange. Maybe they took your progesterone too early??


thanks for the reply :) Its the PCOS. It causes random LH surges. I think my body was ABOUT to ovulate then didnt. I wasn't on progesterone at all, just the clomid. Next month is will be adding in the trigger but thats it.

I hope your IUIS work! I wish we could go with IVF but we are a single income family (I havent worked since the kid was born) so its just not happening. I imagine if I were childless, I would be singing a different tune though, ha! 

What did they do about your stenosis? 
Dec 2nd, which was my CD3, they did a HSG, colposcopy, hysteroscopy, and endometrial biopsy under general anesthesia. My regular GYN couldn't reach my cervix because it was so high and pretty pissed off. So, she put me under, ripped it, basically, and the RE came to do the HSG while I was under. She said she wasn't sure how long the scarring would be gone, but it would come back.
My RE said she hopes she can even do an IUI with my cervix so angry. Hopeful, huh? Ha.


----------



## mzswizz

Kayotic-DH and I are a single family income too. DH is in the military and im currently out of work. Insurance covers IUI but doesnt cover IVF so no IVF for us. Still waiting on baby #1. When I was younger, I always thought it would be easy to get pregnant. But as i got younger, I found out the different obstacles that can make it difficult than anything.


----------



## Kayotic

mzswizz said:


> I've been ttc for 3 years after m/c and no hope yet. I dont think any of us want to do IVF. We dont have the money to do IVF so if that is the last result, then I guess we will go without. My only issue really is I dont ovulate every month like i am suppose to and also i was told before that I have tiny cysts on my ovaries but I didnt hear them talk to me about those during these past 2 cycles with the scans so i guess that means they are gone :shrug: Im hoping we all get our bfps soon.

Have you been diagnosed with PCOS? Thats what it sounds like.

I had 36 but with the clomid, I had 2 but still didnt ovulate. We're just going to stick with triggers from now on. We will do IUI but I would rather not. It's still 500 out of pocket (plus $130 for the trigger) and it will add up FAST.


----------



## Kayotic

mzswizz said:


> Kayotic-DH and I are a single family income too. DH is in the military and im currently out of work. Insurance covers IUI but doesnt cover IVF so no IVF for us. Still waiting on baby #1. When I was younger, I always thought it would be easy to get pregnant. But as i got younger, I found out the different obstacles that can make it difficult than anything.

Isnt it funny how you spend the first half of your life avoiding getting knocked up then the next half trying? ha.

I had an IUD briefly after my son was born because man, babies are rough. No way in hell was I ever doing this again. 
Then he got cute and I got over it when he was about 6 months old :)


----------



## mzswizz

Kayotic-Well my dr ran tests and i had similar signs and results to PCOS but i dont have it. From temping, I realized that I ov every other month, since being on clomid, i have o'd every month which is good...increases our chances to try. And yes it is pretty funny how we say no no no to babies when we're younger and as we get older, we say yes to babies. Hoping we finally get those bfps.


----------



## Kayotic

mzswizz said:


> Kayotic-Well my dr ran tests and i had similar signs and results to PCOS but i dont have it. From temping, I realized that I ov every other month, since being on clomid, i have o'd every month which is good...increases our chances to try. And yes it is pretty funny how we say no no no to babies when we're younger and as we get older, we say yes to babies. Hoping we finally get those bfps.

While I ache for #2 the same way I did #1, I do realize my situation is very, very different. I get really mad when people say "You should be grateful you have one!" BUT at the same time, I understand why I won't go to great lengths, either if that makes sense. So while I do desperately want another, for me its not the end of the world if it doesn't happen. That makes it really, really hard to fit in sometimes.

So, while I hope I get a BFP, I hope you guys get one even more :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Kayotic-Thanks. To me I feel that any woman who is ttc should be able to get blessed with a LO no matter is they have no kids or they have many. TTC is definitely stressful. But when you have women going through similar situations in their cycles to discuss, then I think it helps make ttc a little easier.


----------



## sprite30

Oh ok about the pcos, I have heard that before. That sucks!

True about the costs of ivf and being childless. Dh was all ready to just write the check but I was like wth are you crazy.

The cervical stenosis is actually why we started seeing the re in the first place. I had surgery on my cervix for abnormal cells and it never healed correctly, a lot of scar tissue and I was having major issues with clotting and retained menses and my gyn knew we were going to start ttc shortly so he refered me to her right away that was a year ago. I've had multiple d&c's seems like I'm good for 3-4 months and then I start having trouble again. I'm hoping she got it fixed now this is my third af since my last d&c and so far so good. I still have endless spotting but she says that's just going to be my new normal but it sucks.

Luckily the iui catheter passes without a problem but I swear it was pure torture to have the hsg done. I gave her fair warning that she'll have to put me under if she needs to do anything else besides the iui because I just can't handle it anymore


----------



## Kayotic

sprite30 said:


> Oh ok about the pcos, I have heard that before. That sucks!
> 
> True about the costs of ivf and being childless. Dh was all ready to just write the check but I was like wth are you crazy.
> 
> The cervical stenosis is actually why we started seeing the re in the first place. I had surgery on my cervix for abnormal cells and it never healed correctly, a lot of scar tissue and I was having major issues with clotting and retained menses and my gyn knew we were going to start ttc shortly so he refered me to her right away that was a year ago. I've had multiple d&c's seems like I'm good for 3-4 months and then I start having trouble again. I'm hoping she got it fixed now this is my third af since my last d&c and so far so good. I still have endless spotting but she says that's just going to be my new normal but it sucks.
> 
> Luckily the iui catheter passes without a problem but I swear it was pure torture to have the hsg done. I gave her fair warning that she'll have to put me under if she needs to do anything else besides the iui because I just can't handle it anymore

Thats what mine was - I had abnormal cancerous cells when I was 19 from HPV. I had the leep, I think its called? and that didnt work so they did the freezing part. 

When I had my son, he was 17 days late. I labored for 2 days with pictocin, and I wasnt dilating then the OB actually reads my chart and says "OH I SEE YOU HAVE SCAR TISSUE! Thats why you're not dilating!"

wtaf? He knew this because I had told him a few times about the procedures!

He said I could have been in full labor for up to a week and simply couldn't progress. Fun times.


----------



## sprite30

Ahh the suspense is killing me - I should be getting the phone call any minute to see if we can proceed with clomid this cycle. My lining was very thick at the ultrasound so they did betas, ha like that's even an option. Stupid nurses lol

So it all falls on my estrogen levels I had 5 small follicles on my left side and 3 on my right, nothing even close to last cycle so I'm pretty sure we will get the go ahead but eek! I'm nervous


----------



## Kayotic

sprite30 said:


> Ahh the suspense is killing me - I should be getting the phone call any minute to see if we can proceed with clomid this cycle. My lining was very thick at the ultrasound so they did betas, ha like that's even an option. Stupid nurses lol
> 
> So it all falls on my estrogen levels I had 5 small follicles on my left side and 3 on my right, nothing even close to last cycle so I'm pretty sure we will get the go ahead but eek! I'm nervous


Hey, don't bet youre out! (I am sorry I keep talking about my little one! Its not to show off, but because I have experience!)

Husband and I had tried for 4 years and gave up. Like, completely gave up. We bought 2 new cars, renovated our home, new appliances, vacations - blew our savings.

The worst was I also dropped MATERNITY coverage on my insurance.

The same exact week they finished our renovations, I went for pre-op to have my gallbladder removed. They wanted to do a pregnancy test and I was like NOPE! I am infertile!"

Of course they said "Well, if you want that nasty gallbladder out, you gotta take the test!" so I took it.

3 hours later, my surgeon called me and cancelled surgery because I was pregnant.

So while I am not saying to get your hopes up, dont completely lose it either <3


----------



## sprite30

Ahh I just want to scream right now. They have cancelled my cycle once again. My lining is too thick. They want to give me provera. Which I don't want to take because of the stenosis and oh course my re is on vacation so this is all through the nurse and she's not putting two and two together.

She said they'll do the provera and check my lining in a couple days but I always ovulate on my own early so that is not going to work out. 

I'm so mad right now I can't even think straight!!


----------



## Kayotic

sprite30 said:


> Ahh I just want to scream right now. They have cancelled my cycle once again. My lining is too thick. They want to give me provera. Which I don't want to take because of the stenosis and oh course my re is on vacation so this is all through the nurse and she's not putting two and two together.
> 
> She said they'll do the provera and check my lining in a couple days but I always ovulate on my own early so that is not going to work out.
> 
> I'm so mad right now I can't even think straight!!

:hugs:


----------



## sprite30

Thanks kayotic, the nurse called back she had to call the re on vacation but they decided against the provera and they want me to come in on Sunday morning for another ultrasound and if my lining is under 5 they'll check my estrogen and if it's still low enough then I can do the clomid from cd5-9 but I really don't think my estrogen is going to be low enough so I'm not getting my hopes up just yet.


----------



## Dini

Sprite, you and I can be pissed off together! I had my follicle check today and only had a 10 and a 13, and that was with 100mg of clomid. Doesn't make any sense to me, I had a 20cm by this time last cycle and that was with 50mg of clomid. I thought something was wrong because I haven't felt anything at all this cycle and last time I had lots of ovary pain. Now that plan is stair stepping the clomid. I'm doing 150mg starting today for 5 days and then go back in 6 days for another follicle check and hope that the 13mm one decided to grow. 

I'm so upset I can't even think straight...this was worse than the BFN...and then I had to pay over $200 for the visit to be told I have to come back in 6 days and spend it all over again. 

I hate PCOS!!! It just doesn't make sense, why respond to 50 of clomid to not respond to 100 the next cycle?? The RE said it varies from cycle to cycle, so this one may not be as successful but maybe the next one will. I mean I have to fight to even ovulate, then there is still only a 15-20% chance that we will conceive even with an IUI. 

I know, it can still happen but I'm just a negative nancy today. I had to go to the Cupcake shop and get a few cupcakes after that appointment. 

I also have a high AMH, it was a 6. So it sounds good but it really just means I have lots of cysts. They don't really talk about them at my ultrasounds, but my ovaries are way bigger than they should be, which is from the cysts. 

Well I guess it's on to more clomid and a lot of prayers.

Welcome Kayotic, nice to have you here. Mzswizz, I really hope this works for you, one of us needs a BFP!!


----------



## sprite30

Ugh so disappointing dini, it is way worse then a bfn. At least with the bfn there is hope that you'll be able to start over in a couple days this wait and see how it works out crap is just for the birds.


----------



## mzswizz

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: To you Dini and Sprite. I cant imagine how upsetting it is. I am the type when something goes wrong thats it im complaining until something goes right :haha: Im hoping we all get our bfps so we can all be bump buddies :hugs:

AFM, im 6dpo today. I took my temp this morning and it rose. I know that it doesn't really mean anything at this time, but it is still interesting to see how this chart is going to look this cycle. DH starts his leave today and my birthday is tomorrow :happydance: One of my friends is hosting a New Year's Eve party and it's going to be Nerd Theme :thumbup: Sounds like it's going to be fun because we get to dress up. Unfortunately, I'm still experiencing this sore uterus thing. I have no clue what the cause of it is, but I'm going to do a little bit more research to find out what can be some reasons. This cycle seems like it is going pretty fast but then again it feels as if it is moving kind of slow. I guess its the anticipation to see what will happen this cycle. The pain is right in the middle of my uterus. It's like a sore/sensitive pain. Hurts from pressing down on it and also it causes discomfort while dtd. If anything hopefully this pain means a bfp, but all in time. Patience is a virtue right.


----------



## sprite30

Hopefully that's a good sign mzswizz.

I just realized you take your clomid cd5-9, how about you dini and kayotic what days do you take yours. I realllly really hope we can go Sunday and everything works out it will be disappointing if they whole cycle is lost


----------



## mzswizz

Yes my doc wants me to take Clomid on cd5-9 and then I go in for my follicle scan on cd12 and if all is well, they give me the trigger shot in the office which im thankful for because if they let me do it, im never going to do the shot :haha:


----------



## Kayotic

sprite30 said:


> Hopefully that's a good sign mzswizz.
> 
> I just realized you take your clomid cd5-9, how about you dini and kayotic what days do you take yours. I realllly really hope we can go Sunday and everything works out it will be disappointing if they whole cycle is lost

Well, mine was kind of weird. I had a bunch of procedures done on CD3, and saw the RE for followup on CD4 and she was like "Go ahead and take the clomid anyway"

This cycle, I am going to take it starting day 3.


----------



## mzswizz

i wonder why the docs chose cd5-9 for me. i've realized actually that once i do the trigger shot, i ov around cd14. so maybe they are trying to do the "perfect" 28 day cycle.


----------



## sprite30

From what I researched online the only difference is quantity vs quality the sooner you start theoretically the more follicles you have the later you start the larger the ones you do have should grow ...but I don't know ....I do know tho that Sunday is a long ways away when it's a matter of a cancelled cycle or now. Dh keeps saying everything is going to work out but I don't think I think my estrogen will be too high by then but if I have a growing follicle on my right side I'm not leaving there until they agree to let me take the clomid anyway. As I'm reading g on here all day some people don't even get their estrogen checked, they just take it so what the heck why is my re so perticular!!!


----------



## mzswizz

I didnt have my estrogen checked for Clomid. The yissued me Clomid after doing a progesterone test and seeing i dont ovulate normally.


----------



## sprite30

That's true I guess if you truly ovulate on your own they you shouldn't really need clomid but that's one of the annoyances with my re she won't do an unmedicated iui...and I tend to ovulate early so it's like no duh my estrogen is going to be high lol

So it's like geez if it doesn't work out this cycle I'll just have to keep going back every cd 3 until I'm perfect and that'll be rare


----------



## Kayotic

sprite30 said:


> That's true I guess if you truly ovulate on your own they you shouldn't really need clomid but that's one of the annoyances with my re she won't do an unmedicated iui...and I tend to ovulate early so it's like no duh my estrogen is going to be high lol
> 
> So it's like geez if it doesn't work out this cycle I'll just have to keep going back every cd 3 until I'm perfect and that'll be rare

What do they mean by high? What are your levels?


----------



## sprite30

I'll find out on Sunday when I go in what the estrogen was last cycle but it was high, I already had an 18 mm follicle on cd3


----------



## mzswizz

Yay its my bday today :happydance: Im 7dpo so im halfway through my tww already. Im going to probably test around 10dpo/12dpt and see what i get. Well im going to be pretty busy today so will most likely update tomorrow. You ladies enjoy your day today :hugs:


----------



## sprite30

Happy birthday!! I hear ya on being busy ill update tomorrow I tried so hard to keep myself busy all day today but now that I'm sitting down to relax before bed I'm getting nervous for tomorrow. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## sprite30

Well good morning ladies, just got the call from the nurse and we are good to start taking the clomid tonight. All that worry for nothing. My lining was 3 mm this morning with 3 mm of fluid so she said that's wonderful, I'm still spotting so af is def not over just yet. I have an 11 mm follicle on my left side already so I'm hoping this clomid stimulates something on my right side too. She said as long as the fluid is gone by cd12 everything should be good to go. I'll be doing OPKs just in case because I'm so nervous about all of this and I don't want to mess anything up. I'll start temping again in the morning and dh and I have to figure out when to bd so that we can get the best results when we go for the iui...


Eek, nervous.


----------



## Kayotic

sprite30 said:


> Well good morning ladies, just got the call from the nurse and we are good to start taking the clomid tonight. All that worry for nothing. My lining was 3 mm this morning with 3 mm of fluid so she said that's wonderful, I'm still spotting so af is def not over just yet. I have an 11 mm follicle on my left side already so I'm hoping this clomid stimulates something on my right side too. She said as long as the fluid is gone by cd12 everything should be good to go. I'll be doing OPKs just in case because I'm so nervous about all of this and I don't want to mess anything up. I'll start temping again in the morning and dh and I have to figure out when to bd so that we can get the best results when we go for the iui...
> 
> 
> Eek, nervous.

Yay! Good luck!


----------



## Kayotic

I am going batshit crazy, I swear.
I started spotting Friday and called to schedule my CD3 scan for Monday. Well, its Sunday and this stupid period still isn't a light flow. Now I have to reschedule, which REALLY SUCKS because I already re-arranged a Fed Ex and UPS delivery that was due Monday. Both require signatures (2 laptops) so now I have to re-arrange it all again, I think.

If I get a full flow today, is CD1.5 way too early? grumblegrumble.

ETA: Now it stopped again. WTF AF


----------



## sprite30

Well that's disappointing kayotic. I'd call them and see what they say about it they might want to bring you in the check your bloodwork again. I forget, are you temping? Did your temp drop yet? 

I think that's what messed me up this cycle too bc my cd1 it was a flow but not medium that's why it took that extra day for my lining to shed. Stupid af


----------



## Kayotic

sprite30 said:


> Well that's disappointing kayotic. I'd call them and see what they say about it they might want to bring you in the check your bloodwork again. I forget, are you temping? Did your temp drop yet?
> 
> I think that's what messed me up this cycle too bc my cd1 it was a flow but not medium that's why it took that extra day for my lining to shed. Stupid af

Here! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/kayhold

I had a HUGE dip so I assumed it was coming. I had full ferning, too so I know it was pre-period ferning so I am just confused.


----------



## sprite30

That is really weird, do you usually spot before af? I don't I just go right into a flow. My re always says they don't count spotting but I usually count the day I get the temp drop as my day one. I'm not too familiar with the ferning.


----------



## Kayotic

sprite30 said:


> That is really weird, do you usually spot before af? I don't I just go right into a flow. My re always says they don't count spotting but I usually count the day I get the temp drop as my day one. I'm not too familiar with the ferning.

Sometimes I do, sometimes I dont. My uterus is crazy. I got the dip 1 day before the spotting.
Estrogen causes saliva to fern so you get it before O and right before AF. I know this wasnt an ovulation dip because of the spotting and low progesterone so it has to be AF right?

I'm going to just go to the appointment. I'm good on my deductible for the year so I might as well squeeze out another ultrasound.


----------



## mzswizz

yay sprite for being able to use the Clomid.

kayotic-I would still go into the doc.

Also, i count cd1 once i get an actual flow because my AFs are usually very heavy so no denying them.

AFM, im 8dpo today and i tested with a hpt today and it was pretty much negative. Well it had a faint line but it was very hard to see it until the test dried. This is good because that means the trigger is out my system faster this time :thumbup: Also, I will be testing either New Year's Eve or New Year's Day. I dont know but im going to be either 10-11dpo when I test. From testing now, I know that if i get a line, then it will be a reliable test. Yesterday was amazing. I had loads of fun and dh and friends threw me a surprise party. I wouldnt pay any attention to my temp this morning because I tested later than normal and plus I was drinking. Also i kept waking up every hour so i wouldnt really count this temp. Tomorrow, my temp will be back to normal hopefully.


----------



## sprite30

I agree kayotic I would still go and let them tell you what they think. I was debating to myself if it could be ovulation or an implantation dip but I don't know. Did you test just to see? Chances are slim since your progesterone was so low but hey I've heard of crazier things. 

Mzswizz, yay! Glad you had a great birthday. Today is dh's birthday but he doesn't make a fuss about it so well prob just have some cake and a nice dinner. Glad to hear your trigger is almost out and it's exciting that you get to test on New Year's Eve or New Year's Day. It's getting close.

Afm I took my first dose of the clomid and then I kept dreaming all night that I forgot to take it ugh, I'm such a nervous person I wish stuff like that didn't bother me. I took my temp this morning and it was high and I did my first opk this morning negative of course.


----------



## Kayotic

Thanks ladies! I went and apparently i got lucky with the one day period!

My lining was 3mm and she said I had a very small cyst or follicle but the Dr didnt think it was worthy of bloodwork. I will get a call later probably telling me to start clomid tonight.
Yay!


----------



## sprite30

Wow I'd be so happy if only had a one day period lol 

I guess that could be a side effect of the clomid. Did they say anything more about you not ovulating?


----------



## sprite30

Kind of a random question but I'm wondering if you guys got follicles on both ovaries or if you usually have one side that is dominant?


----------



## Kayotic

sprite30 said:


> Wow I'd be so happy if only had a one day period lol
> 
> I guess that could be a side effect of the clomid. Did they say anything more about you not ovulating?

Nope, just to take the trigger from now on. I go back next Wednesday for a cd12 scan. They just called and said to start the clomid tonight.
I guess since I am taking it earlier, I will have more follicles and maybe one will contain an egg this time, ha!


----------



## Kayotic

sprite30 said:


> Kind of a random question but I'm wondering if you guys got follicles on both ovaries or if you usually have one side that is dominant?

Well in November, I had 36 follicles but none mature. In Dec, I had 2 mature, one on each side but we know how that worked out.


----------



## sprite30

Yeah let's write that on the top of the list of things to do. 

Wow 36 follicles, I have 8 right now so I'm crossing everything that I get at least one on my right side. 

It's gonna be a longggg week lol


----------



## mzswizz

Happy bday to your DH. My mom bday is today.

AFM, im 9dpo today and today hpt was negative. I have a doc appt tomorrow. I have to go in to see about this bulge on my right side that comes and goes. Im hoping its not another hernia so i dont have to do another hernia repair surgery. If it is a hernia, then I wont do the surgery until DH comes back home from deployment. Also, if this cycle is another bust, then its onto the IUI. DH has his items for his SA on Thursday. So hoping it comes back normal. Well thats all for now.


----------



## Dini

sprite30 said:


> Kind of a random question but I'm wondering if you guys got follicles on both ovaries or if you usually have one side that is dominant?

To answer your ?, I don't know lol. I had follicles on both ovaries the last two cycles, but only one matured last cycle and we still don't know about this one. I had a 10mm on the right and a 13mm on the left this cycle on cd12 which as I said before was heartbreaking. Funny thing was that I had a 10mm on my left ovary already on cd4 when I went in for an u/s, and the doc said if it was larger than 15 he'd be concerned but it was a 10. I think that's the one that is a 13, because my 10 is on my right. I really think my left is dominant and that's why this cycle I didn't have mature follicles because a "normal" person tends to ovulate every other month from the same ovary, so one month, left, one month right and so forth. So..if my left is dominant maybe that's why I didn't have bigger follicles this time?? Lol I'm grasping at straws right now.

I go back Thursday for another scan to see if the 150mg of clomid made the two follicles I had grow. Honestly I actually have been feeling some twinges and pain, and right now a feeling of fullness and pressure, mostly on the left so I bet the one on the left decided to grow. If so I'm hoping for an IUI on Sat or Monday. I don't know if my office does them on saturdays, I know they do ultrasounds, but it's the nurse so I guess we will find out. 

Sorry for the long post, been a while since I've been on, I was horribly sick over the weekend. I am certain it's the stress that did it, I have a rare disorder called Ramsey Hunt that flares up once in a while, when I'm stressed or sick. It's no big deal, it's actually shingles in my eye and ear, just causes me vertigo, pain in my eye and ear and total weakness and fatigue. I got over it on my own this time without meds so that is a plus. Almost damaged my site last time (when it was diagnosed) and was excruciating, this time it was mild so thank the lord for that. 

I think I should take up yoga! Anyone else try that for fertility?


----------



## mzswizz

sprite-I have had matured follicles on both ovaries but i never know which will get released. They said that this cycle i can release up to 2-3 eggs because of the size. 

dini-i havent tried yoga to help fertility but sounds like something to try.


AFM, im 10dpo. Happy New Year's Eve to everyone. Today is the nerd theme new year's party so i cant wait. Last night, my nipples started to hurt and my bbs feel heavy all of a sudden. My temp dropped today which is weird also so i have no clue what my body is doing. Well thats it for now.


----------



## mzswizz

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! We brought the new year in as nerds and we had alot of fun at the party. I took my temp today and it went up but not by much but it is still in the 98s. My nipples hurt more now and i still have the pressure/soreness part in my uterus :shrug: I should be receiving AF around Friday or Saturday. DH says if i dont get AF by Saturday, then we will be testing. Which is fine. I feel that I can hold out and wait. Im nervous more than anything and I dont know why. Also, I have a feeling af will arrive on time though. Im 11dpo already (time flies) and i stopped taking the progesterone today. I know you suppose to keep taking it up to 14dpo and then stop so AF can come, but if its AF, i want it to come on time because DH is leaving either Feb. 9th or 12th for his 6 month deployment so if it is AF, the earlier the better.


----------



## Dini

Happy New year to you as well!! Looks like you had fun at your party!!

I will keep my fingers crossed for you that AF doesn't show and you get a BFP instead! 

I have my follicle check in the morning, and I feel like I may have a better scan this time as I have been having frequent twinges and ovary pain, lower back pain and a feeling of fullness but I'm not getting my hopes up. 

Have a wonderful evening!!


----------



## sprite30

Happy new year!!

Good luck with your scan tomorrow I've got my fx that you have better results this time. Thanks for insight on the ovaries. I always thought my right ovary was dominant so I'm hoping that's the case this cycle as well.


----------



## mzswizz

Dini-Hope your scan goes well tomorrow!

Sprite-How are you?

AFM, dh has his SA tomorrow morning so no bd tonight. Which is okay because dh is still on leave and doesn't go bak until the 8th so 1 night wont hurt. Just hoping my bbs being sore doesnt mean AF is on her way. we have 2-3 more days to find out whats going on. Also, ive had mild cramping today. I wonder how my temps will look now after i stopped taking the progesterone cream.


----------



## Dini

mzswizz, hope DH's SA goes well and all checks out great for you two! 

Did you have low progesterone after ovulation last cycle? I can't remember if you said you did or not..


----------



## mzswizz

Before i started on the Clomid, the gyn said that my progesterone is low so i took it upon myself and went to the store and bought progesterone cream and have been using it every cycle. But this time i stopped taking it today and now im cramping so im assuming AF will be coming soon.


----------



## Dini

Well fx'd that it's not AF but if it is I hope she shows up soon so you can get on to the next round before DH deploys!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. I should know by Friday or Saturday if its AF. The earliest i can get it is Friday. Because I received AF 27 days after my first period.


----------



## Kayotic

Hope youre all well!

Anyone have a case of the clomid crazies? Mine hit yesterday when I completely over-reacted to a joke my husband made in front of his family but last night I realized I was being a jerk about it and I'm fine today, haha.


----------



## mzswizz

Yes, yesterday i was an emotional rollercoaster. But i think its PMS :haha:

Im 12dpo today. AF is due tomorrow. My temp dropped a little but it was not a significant drop so im thinking AF will be on her way tomorrow. Also, my bbs still hurt and i have also been cramping today on both sides. DH and I went to drop off his specimen for the SA but unfortunately we have to try again next Thursday because we only refrained from dtd within 24 hours and it has to be 48 hours :dohh: So DH says he will be going in next Thursday to do it. Also, next week dh goes back to work. This is my last month with him so we are going to make it count before he leaves for 6 months. Well, that's it for now.


----------



## Dini

So sorry about your SA. It's better to get a good result though, but still frustrating to wait again. 

My follicle check was a bust again. No growth on the previous follicles, they did find an 11mm on the right that wasn't there, well wasn't measured anyway and it looked like I had more follicles, just tiny. I usually have greater than 15 follicles at any given time per ovary thanks to the PCOS, it's just getting them to mature that is the problem. 

So now the plan is to do 200mg of Clomid and go back next Friday for another check and if this doesn't work we move on to another drug, presumably Femara. To top off the good day, we had a huge snow fall overnight so it took me twice the time of my long drive, and then got stuck in traffic on the way home and it took me 3 times the normal time. Then I go to the pharmacy to get my script and they say they are out of Clomid, won't have more till tomorrow...but I could go to another pharmacy. It was snowing so hard I didn't want to go anywhere else so I just came home. I have an old script I filled last year I'm sure the pills are still good so I'll just use those today and go get more tomorrow...oh and I called off work sick for that appointment. 

I'm just not having a good day. I don't get it, I still have that pain and twinges, mostly on the left like there is something happening, but there was nothing...well I guess we will see what next week brings. 

Sorry I'm not more optimistic today, maybe I'll feel better tomorrow.


----------



## mzswizz

Sorry for the bad luck you're having Dini :hugs: I totally understand where you are coming from though. This morning for the SA felt like your day today. Hoping we get better news soon.


----------



## Dini

I hope so too, for both of us!

Sprite - how are you? Thinking of you!!


----------



## mzswizz

Well AF should be here either tomorrow or Saturday. So im going to see how tomorrow's temp looks. If it keeps decreasing, then I know AF will be on her way.


----------



## sprite30

Man dini, that is a bummer. I'm suprised they are still stepping you up to 200 mg, I guess that's good. I hope you have better luck this next round. We had some snow too here this afternoon but it's supposed to get worse overnight so I'm not going anywhere. Staying in my pjs too.

Kayotic, no crazy side effects yet thought but I mentally preparing myself for it now so I'm constantly telling myself ..."they are joking let it go" the bcp usually did a number on me in the mood swings department so I'm fully excepting clomid to do the same lol I've had lot of twinges and pains today on both sides, more on my left though I could barely hold my nephew on my lap I had to keep setting him down. So far the side effect are bare able.....omg I had horrible night sweats last night I couldn't fall asleep for almost an hour I'm taking my last dose as we speak

Mzswizz, crossing all my fingers and toes that you get your bfp this cycle. I'll be stalking to see how your temps are in the morn. I've been so bad at temping this cycle.


----------



## mzswizz

I wanted to test soooo bad today but I was able to fight the urge and just wait it out. We shall see what tomorrow holds.


----------



## Dini

You are a strong girl mzswizz! Lol at sprite, I had the same problem last night. I have not slept well in a week thanks to the night sweats and they seem worse today already. 

I have a slight migraine tonight and I've only gotten them on clomid. Got one last year that was bad this one seems minor so far, I mean I can type on my phone lol. 

The things we go through!


----------



## mzswizz

The only problem i have been having lately is cramping and my nipples are in pain...they feel like they are hard and sharp like they can cut through my shirt right now if that makes any sense. My nipples are totally not agreeing with me and the funny thing is I got the pain BEFORE i stopped the progesterone cream.


----------



## Kayotic

mzswizz said:


> The only problem i have been having lately is cramping and my nipples are in pain...they feel like they are hard and sharp like they can cut through my shirt right now if that makes any sense. My nipples are totally not agreeing with me and the funny thing is I got the pain BEFORE i stopped the progesterone cream.

I ask because I am not familiar with progesterone, but isnt stopping it dangerous if you actually are pg?


----------



## sprite30

Ah dang it mzswizz, I see your temp went down. Fx that it goes right back up!! When are you testing again?

Afm I took an opk this morning and it was almost pos but not just yet so I'm guessing I'll get my pos tomorrow but I don't go in until Sunday so idk I hope I don't miss o. I had to call my pharmacy late last night I totally forgot to order the trigger shot, luckily she had an extra there so I'm going to pick that up today after work I think ...as long as this snow isn't too bad. I'm a nervous wreck right now it's like too much in limbo for me. I am so anxious that I'll either miss o or fluid will be in my uterus bc I'm still spotting ugh


----------



## Dini

Sprite, sounds like you didn't miss your O yet. I hope all goes well and you can continue on this cycle!

I still have twinges and feeling of fullness event though the u/s didn't show much happening, which is odd but I'll take it as a good sign.


----------



## mzswizz

kayotic-well actually it depends on your levels of progesterone. Last time, my progesterone level was low which indicated i didnt ov properly on my own without assistance with meds so i took it upon my self to go purchase progesterone cream to help in the tww for that just in case. My doc didnt seem worried about my progesterone levels though. Normally, you suppose to stop taking progesterone at 14dpo because progesterone can prolong your AF. In my case, if i am pregnant, I would just get the doc prescribed progesterone and continue to take it until authorized to stop.

sprite-i will be testing Sunday. Fxed you can get the shot!

Dini-Maybe something is happening like maybe they are finally growing :hugs:

Im 13dpo today and as you can see, my temp did a major drop today. So im pretty sure im out. AF will most likely come either later today or tomorrow. Well, atleast we get another try before DH goes on deployment. I took a hpt test and even DH said he saw a faint plus sign but I guess it was the trigger shot or something. I dont know. If AF doesnt show by tomorrow, Im probably going to test Sunday most likely so we shall see. I know my nipples still hurt though.


----------



## Kayotic

Ahh, I am so excited.

Ive been stressing and tightening the boot straps to start saving or IUI's in 6 months. They were going to cost us about $800 per cycle.

In the meantime we're using triggers and clomid, femara if needed but the triggers are like $130 out of pocket.

I found safemeds4all where they sell the generic, Fertigyn for like $50.
I called my Dr and she had no issue calling it in but Ovidrel is equal to 10,000ui and cant be changed because its a prefilled syringe.

She said this generic comes in 5000ui and 10,000ui and since she can choose, the 5000 would be better for me. She said IVF patients NEED 10,000 because they have been overstimulated but since I am looking at 2-3 follicles I dont need but 5000.
So it ended up being even cheaper! /dance
Its about $100 cheaper per month which over 6 months will almost pay for our first IUI if needed.

So excited.


----------



## mzswizz

thats great Kayotic!!!

here is the pic. you cant see the line but in RL its faint.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (1).jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 8









photo1(1)-inverted.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sprite30

Looks good mzswizz I def see it, and I'm sure your trigger is long gone by now. Can't wait to see it get darker!!!


----------



## mzswizz

You can see it too sprite?! I can see it far away and at an angle. Im currently 13dpo/15dpt so im hoping the trigger is out.


----------



## mzswizz

Im 14dpo and when i took my first temp, it was around 97.39 i think but i discarded that temp because i woke up to go to the bathroom at 4:44am and i usually take my temp at 5:15am so i was only laying down for 30 mins. after i got my 3 1/2 hours of sleep, i took my temp and its still low but a little higher than the first temp. My temp ended up being 97.61 now. AF still hasnt showed so far so im guessing that's a good thing . And im not on the progesterone so i know its not that which is delaying AF. So time will tell i guess. My nipples still hurt which is weird because usually nipples hurt and then my temp drops and then AF appears. But it has been a few days of lower temps and still nothing. Also, im still having that thick, creamy white cm. Usually, it starts drying up when AF is on its way. So we shall see.


----------



## sprite30

Yes I see it, so I guess technically at this point your late for af? Or would it be due today? Your temp is still good

Afm I took my opk this morning and still neg so everything is on schedule for our ultrasound tomorrow morning I'm excited to see what follicles we have I def think I at least have one on each side.


----------



## mzswizz

Technically af could be due yesterday or today. Tomorrow, i will officially be late for AF. That's why im holding out testing until tomorrow. Hoping you get good news at your scan tomorrow. Keep us updated!


----------



## Dini

I think I may see it, very faint but I think I see it as well mzswizz. Good luck for tomorrow!

My stupid car broke down again!! It had been not starting randomly and worse when it's cold, so I took it to the dealer and they said the battery wasn't holding a charge, they replaced it. It is under warranty so no big deal. Well yesterday it wouldn't start again, after 8 tries I got it to start so I could go get my Clomid, This morning, same thing. So it's back at the dealers but at least I got a rental because they can't work on it until Monday. I hate car problems!

On the upside, I got an SUV as a rental so when this massive snow storm hits tomorrow at least it's better in the snow than my car.


----------



## mzswizz

Well atleast the rental will be able to manage the snow better :hugs:

AFM, AF has officially arrived. Onto Clomid cd5-9, trigger shot & IUI.


----------



## Kayotic

Hope youre all having a great day!

Nothing to report here. Some cramping. I started drinking Red Raspberry Leaf Tea today, so yummy.

I have my CD12 ultrasound Wednesday.


----------



## mzswizz

Kayotic-FXed you get good news on Wednesday. My cd12 scan will be on the 15th.


----------



## Kayotic

mzswizz said:


> Well atleast the rental will be able to manage the snow better :hugs:
> 
> AFM, AF has officially arrived. Onto Clomid cd5-9, trigger shot & IUI.

Sorry <3


----------



## mzswizz

At first I was totally bummed. But DH wants to use preseed during this cycle along with the IUI and also he goes in for his SA on thursday while he takes a break from work so we are determined to get a bfp. But we have agreed that if IUI conceives the first child and we have a rainbow baby, then the next time we ttc, we are going to try naturally instead of IUI etc.


----------



## sprite30

That sounds like a good plan mzswizz, so sorry to hear that af got you. That's such a bummer.

Afm I just got back from my cd12 ultrasound. We have to go back in 2-4 more days were not quiet ready yet. We have 3 follicles that are pretty small. 2 on my right, yes 2! I couldn't be more excited that about and one on the left. My lining is 6 mm she said that's slightly thin but give another 2-4 days and that should be fine. She said my lining is type 1 grade b, I'm not exactly sure what that means but she is super excited about the type 1 bc most of the time I am type 3 so that is awesome. So right now it's just a matter of giving it more time !!!! 

I'm super excited today!!


----------



## mzswizz

That's great! :happydance: Usually at my follicle scan they never talk to me about my lining. They just look at my follicles. Maybe i should have them tell me avout my lining next time around because i hear alot of women talk about follicles and the measurements of their lining. Glad its looks like you have 1 of my cycles. With 3 follicles. Hopefully they grow grow grow! I have to call my doc to see if they put the prescription in for the Clomid so i can pick it up tomorrow. I usually like to get it days before actually having to use it. 

Im cd2 and seems like this AF is not as heavy as my normal ones. Which is a good thing. Also, the cramping has went away. After calculating everything, Ive realized that this cycle is the last cycle we will be able to ttc with until DH returns home from deployment. So if i get a bfp then great!! DH will be back when im around 7 months pregnant but if im not, then im going to stop the Clomid and most likely go on a low dose birth control or the depo shot so i dont deal with my painful AFs while DH is away. This cycle, there will be no temping. I will just input when we dtd and when i get the trigger shot etc like i normally do..i just wont involve any temps. Also, we are going to purchase preseed the day of my follicle scan and hopefully trigger shot. Ive read the directions and instructions on how to use it so i am excited to try it. Also, DH is having his SA on Thursday. If the results come back great, then its timed intercourse after trigger shot, if not then its IUI. At first, I kept pushing IUI on him because I just want results right now but ive realized that I put him in a pressured state of mind and so i actually thought about everything and just relaxed and compromised. If this cycle fails then we have no other choice but to do the IUI. So im just hoping we get a result this time around because i think it would be awesome to be able to conceive naturally like we have done before. But we shall see.


----------



## Kayotic

mzswizz said:


> That's great! :happydance: Usually at my follicle scan they never talk to me about my lining. They just look at my follicles. Maybe i should have them tell me avout my lining next time around because i hear alot of women talk about follicles and the measurements of their lining. Glad its looks like you have 1 of my cycles. With 3 follicles. Hopefully they grow grow grow! I have to call my doc to see if they put the prescription in for the Clomid so i can pick it up tomorrow. I usually like to get it days before actually having to use it.
> 
> Im cd2 and seems like this AF is not as heavy as my normal ones. Which is a good thing. Also, the cramping has went away. After calculating everything, Ive realized that this cycle is the last cycle we will be able to ttc with until DH returns home from deployment. So if i get a bfp then great!! DH will be back when im around 7 months pregnant but if im not, then im going to stop the Clomid and most likely go on a low dose birth control or the depo shot so i dont deal with my painful AFs while DH is away. This cycle, there will be no temping. I will just input when we dtd and when i get the trigger shot etc like i normally do..i just wont involve any temps. Also, we are going to purchase preseed the day of my follicle scan and hopefully trigger shot. Ive read the directions and instructions on how to use it so i am excited to try it. Also, DH is having his SA on Thursday. If the results come back great, then its timed intercourse after trigger shot, if not then its IUI. At first, I kept pushing IUI on him because I just want results right now but ive realized that I put him in a pressured state of mind and so i actually thought about everything and just relaxed and compromised. If this cycle fails then we have no other choice but to do the IUI. So im just hoping we get a result this time around because i think it would be awesome to be able to conceive naturally like we have done before. But we shall see.

Since insurance covers your IUI have you asked about freezing your husbands sperm? It would give you something to do to pass the time while he's gone, haha.


----------



## mzswizz

Hmm that actually sounds like a good idea. I never thought of that. I will ask about that during my follicle scan on cd12. That is actually something that i hope can be possible.


----------



## sprite30

You read my mind kayotic.mzswizz, I think if your dh is ok with it that found be an awesome thing to do. I completely understand what you mean about putting pressure on your dh. I think sometimes I just get in my our zone and expect my dh to just do what I tell him (or what the re tells him) and he's not always cool with that but after he got him first semen analysis results and they were not perfect he started coming around.


----------



## Dini

DH's are funny sometimes aren't they? I don't think my DH would let me freeze his sperm while he was gone, I think he'd at least want to be in the room when we conceived lol. But if we were in your shoes, he might. 

Sprite, sounds like pretty good news at your appt, hope they grow like crazy! 

I haven't felt much lately in regards to activity in the ovaries, so I'm anticipating Friday's scan to bad. DH's hours just got cut to part time, and his insurance goes up by a ton of money so if my scan shows no new growth, I'm taking the rest of this cycle and the next off to save some money and I'll probably look for some overtime.

The snow is coming down, but good news is it's not as much as forecasted, instead it rained all day, so when the wind chill gets down to the predicted -40F I'm pretty sure it will be all ice. I'll be leaving for work way early tomorrow. 

Hope you all have a good week, talk to you soon!!


----------



## mzswizz

dh wouldnt be okay with the freezing of his sperm because he wants to be there to actually conceive. So i know thats a no go. I think if i dont get a bfp this time, then im just going to take a year break. After 4 years of trying for #1 and seeing everyone around me get pregnant, mentally im drained of ttc.


----------



## sprite30

Let's keep our fingers crossed that you get pg this cycle and don't have to worry about all that. I totally understand what your saying tho it's frustrating sometimes and worse it goes from super exciting to down right horrible in a blink. And geez with he other people getting pregnant I'm so sick of that !!!! We went to a party on Saturday night and I was the only...only woman there without a child. I felt like a complete idiot, and luckily no body asked me "oh, so when are you having kids" like hello if I had any kind of control over that I'd have 2 by now. But dh doesn't want anyone to know where having trouble so whenever someone asks I just say we are working on it. But ugh makes me just want to crawl in a hole somewhere.

It is mentally draining:-(


----------



## mzswizz

Yes it is very mentally draining. The other military wives that i hang with have children already and they are younger than me. And every time i meet a new woman, just so happens, not long after she is pregnant. I have found out 5 or so women have gotten pregnant within a few months of each other.


----------



## mzswizz

Im on cd3. So in 2 days, i will be starting the Clomid. I have to call my doc to see if they put in rhe new redills for the Clomid so i can pick the prescription up today. Hopefully, this cycle just flys past quickly. In 9 days, i go in for my cd12 follicle scan and hopefully my trigger shot. Now the decision for what will happen after the teigger shot is undecided but i guess that will be figured out before the scan which will most likely occur on the 15th. In 3 days, dh goes in for his SA and in 2 days, he goes back to work. We may or may not have a chance in february so im hoping SOMETHING happens this cycle. It seems like every cycle that passes, my body is responding better to the Clomid. So thats the good thing about that. After this i get a 6 month break from ttc because of dh's deployment. Im going to use these 6 months to focus on me and clear my mind of the stress of ttc. Ive realized that now ttc has taken control over my life and im just ready to have a child. Its been a long time coming and every cycle that passes is another heart ache. I am just ready for change.


----------



## mzswizz

dh and I finally sat down and talked and we have came to the agreement to do the IUI :happydance: Im happy that he is giving it a chance.


----------



## sprite30

Awesome!!! So happy for you. 

Afm, I have another ultrasound tomorrow to check follicle size and lining again.


----------



## mzswizz

I have my follicle scan next week Wednesday


----------



## 3chords

I just read this whole thread...yes I'm a geek!

I am hoping to hang out with you guys. I'm just starting clomid for the first time (after 6 cycles of natural trying and one BFP that ended in miscarriage). We will do clomid + IUI. If you guys have any advice about clomid side effects, please pass it on. I'm a bit apprehensive about using it as I didn't particularly enjoy Femara (felt like I had a week-long migraine). I wasn't using it for fertility, so it was at a higher dosage but still, not a pleasant memory!

CD1 for me today so I will go in on January 17 for my CD12 scans. I did natural cycle monitoring before this and I'm basically like Swiss clockwork - I ovulate on my own every month, usually on CD15. Will be interesting to see how clomid changes this.

I wish everyone good luck. If you are like me, you are surrounded by pregnant women...it's like some sort of a plague, haha.


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome 3chords! As far as clomid side effects go, clomid really didnt give me side effects other than headaches and dries up my cm. I am also doing IUI this cycle. It will be my first IUI. I am doing Clomid 50mg on cd5-9, follicle scan on cd12 (the 15th), if i have mature follicles then i get the trigger shot and then IUI the next day.


----------



## sprite30

Welcome 3chords, I had some side effects from the clomid but they weren't horrible. I got this headache kind of pressure thing that wasn't quiet a headache but just annoying as hell and of course lots of twinges and side pains which I was so happy about. It seemed like a had a ton of mucus just after I stopped taking it but now I'm drying up. 

Afm, ...well ladies I'm cd14 today and went in for another scan and I'm not ready just yet. The follicles grew so that is def good so now I go in again on Thursday for u/s and bloodwork. She thinks I'll be ready by then if not thursday then Friday so this is proving to be alittle more detailed then I expected. The follicles on my right are now 15mm and 11mm, and the one on my left is 12 mm and my lining is still 6 mm, slightly thin but she's ok with it for now.

Oh I forgot to mention now I figured out why my re doesn't do OPKs or worry about temping. These damn OPKs are just always dark but not yet positive, it's driving me crazy lol


----------



## Kayotic

Thats great news sprite!


AFM I have a cd12 scan tomorrow. I have been in a great mood all day but just got some really shitty non-TTC related news and I'm fuming. Furious can't even describe how I feel right now. So now my mood has tanked completely.


----------



## 3chords

mzswizz said:


> Welcome 3chords! As far as clomid side effects go, clomid really didnt give me side effects other than headaches and dries up my cm. I am also doing IUI this cycle. It will be my first IUI. I am doing Clomid 50mg on cd5-9, follicle scan on cd12 (the 15th), if i have mature follicles then i get the trigger shot and then IUI the next day.

Thanks! We're on a pretty similar cycle time-wise. I'll also start clomid tomorrow, but I'm doing cd3-7. So I'm only a couple of days behind you. I'm assuming that drying up the CM doesn't really matter anymore if we're doing IUIs as the swimmers don't need the mucus to help them get into the uterus?

sprite - my RE mentioned that headaches are pretty common so I'm preparing myself for that.

I feel really positive about this cycle...if it works out I could end up sharing a birthday with our baby, pretty cool! Although I tend to find something good about every month and get excited and then it doesn't work. :wacko:

Oooh, one more question - do you guys still bother temping? I heard that it's inaccurate when you are taking clomid...but on the other hand temping always helps me be able to tell that AF is on the way so it prepares me mentally!


----------



## Kayotic

3chords said:


> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> Welcome 3chords! As far as clomid side effects go, clomid really didnt give me side effects other than headaches and dries up my cm. I am also doing IUI this cycle. It will be my first IUI. I am doing Clomid 50mg on cd5-9, follicle scan on cd12 (the 15th), if i have mature follicles then i get the trigger shot and then IUI the next day.
> 
> Thanks! We're on a pretty similar cycle time-wise. I'll also start clomid tomorrow, but I'm doing cd3-7. So I'm only a couple of days behind you. I'm assuming that drying up the CM doesn't really matter anymore if we're doing IUIs as the swimmers don't need the mucus to help them get into the uterus?
> 
> sprite - my RE mentioned that headaches are pretty common so I'm preparing myself for that.
> 
> I feel really positive about this cycle...if it works out I could end up sharing a birthday with our baby, pretty cool! Although I tend to find something good about every month and get excited and then it doesn't work. :wacko:
> 
> Oooh, one more question - do you guys still bother temping? I heard that it's inaccurate when you are taking clomid...but on the other hand temping always helps me be able to tell that AF is on the way so it prepares me mentally!Click to expand...

I temp. Thats the only reason I knew I didnt ovulate last month. My Dr was sure I id but I insisted on a progesterone draw, which confirmed I didnt.


----------



## mzswizz

sprite-thats great news!! Glad the follies are growing.

Kayotic-:hugs: Hopefully, the situation passes and you have a better day today.

3chords-Yes the drying of the cm wouldnt matter because the IUI inseminates the sperm into the uterus. And as far as temping goes, I have decided to stop temping because since i get Clomid and trigger shot, it has my temps either high or low. My doc says that temps are inaccurate once you're on a medicated cycle. He also told me not to temp or use opks because once i get the trigger shot, the tests with remain positive and my temps will be all over the place.

Im cd4 and DH goes back to work tomorrow. DH's SA is on thursday so we have to refrain from dtd starting today. Next week will be my follicle scan. Also, tomorrow I start the Clomid again. During the follicle scan, I will let them know that we have decided to go through with the IUI. Im hoping this will be the cycle that brings forth a bfp. But of course, it is always a wait and see with the cycles. AF should be here on the 31st if i am not pregnant this cycle. So will be testing around that time.


----------



## Kayotic

mzswizz said:


> sprite-thats great news!! Glad the follies are growing.
> 
> Kayotic-:hugs: Hopefully, the situation passes and you have a better day today.

Thanks and sorry. I just needed to vent! We rescued 9 puppies last May and adopted them all out and found out today one of them was chained in the yard - despite the fact we had negative temps last night. The dog is safe in my home right now so its all well.


----------



## mzswizz

No need to apologize. That's what we are here for :hugs: And im an animal lover myself so I would be pissed to if i found that out.


----------



## sprite30

Sorry to hear that kayotic but I'm glad you were able to help the puppy out again....

Dini- how are you doing with the 200 mg of the clomid? Did you get a response this time? When is your next scan?


----------



## mzswizz

How are you sprite?

Well today im on cd5. DH goes in for his SA tomorrow. I started my Clomid today. And i dont know if its because my cycles are now medicated and monitored or my body is adjusting but ever since i got the 28 day cycles, my AFs have lasted around 4 days now. Which is better for me. Also, yesterday DH and I purchased the preseed. So atleast we get to try it after his SA tomorrow. All in all. Everything is going okay so far. Im anxious and excited about the IUI. DH is on board with the IUI because he now finally got an understanding on where i was coming from with timing etc. so now he is like you're right lets do the IUI. So im happy. Im even happier because he took it upon himself to go have a SA done. Hopefully we know the results before the IUI so we know how our chances are looking but i think DH's swimmers are good to go. Well thats it for me now.


----------



## 3chords

Good luck with the SA mzswizz! DH had his done in November and it was a relief when we got the results and they were perfect in every respect. He is most certainly not looking forward to the IUI though, as it's a bit weird for them to have to go in and perform on a specific morning...a lot of pressure in a sterile clinic room, haha. But he is very good once I remind him of all the things I've had to go through in this journey!

I also started clomid this morning.


----------



## Kayotic

3chords said:


> I also started clomid this morning.




mzswizz said:


> DH goes in for his SA tomorrow. I started my Clomid today.

Good luck to both of you!

I had 2 follies today - 15mm and 17mm an my lining was 7. Yay!


----------



## mzswizz

3chords-Same way with my DH. Its hard for him to do it under pressure but he says he wants to know and he wants a baby so he will do what it takes. So now i got him to have that whatever it takes mentality like me.

kayotic-Yay i see they are growing. I cant remember if you were going to have a trigger shot or not.


----------



## 3chords

Kayotic, that sounds great! Was it your CD12 scan?


----------



## Kayotic

3chords said:


> Kayotic, that sounds great! Was it your CD12 scan?




mzswizz said:


> kayotic-Yay i see they are growing. I cant remember if you were going to have a trigger shot or not.

Thanks! I am doing a trigger tonight.
It was day 12 scan.

I am debating waiting until tomorrow night though to give them a little extra time!


----------



## mzswizz

Kayotic-Well the follicles do grow 1-2mm a day but at the same time you have to remember that it takes 24-36 hours (if its Ovidrel) to make you ov which is also giving the follicles time. But if you want to feel a little better, then I would say wait 1 more day.


----------



## Kayotic

mzswizz said:


> Kayotic-Well the follicles do grow 1-2mm a day but at the same time you have to remember that it takes 24-36 hours (if its Ovidrel) to make you ov which is also giving the follicles time. But if you want to feel a little better, then I would say wait 1 more day.

I went ahead and took the shot. It worked out bed since Jason was off today and tomorrow. 

Good luck with the SA! This is a followup right?


----------



## sprite30

Yay mzswizz and 3chords for starting clomid. I don't know about you guys but that was the most exciting part for me cause it was like ok this is the start. Good luck with dh's SA mzswizz, I know it's a lot of pressure for the hubbies but it will be worth it. And you can always ask if they will let you bring the sample in, dh did his first SA at the office and he said "never again" so because we live within 30 minutes of the office they let us bring it in which is sooooo much easier.

So Afm I had another scan this morn I'm cd16 now I have 4 follicles now 2 on the right, 2 in the left they are right 20mm and 17mm and left 17mm and the new one is 13 mm.....So.....I get to take the trigger shot tonight at 830 pm. YAY!!!! And well have our iui tomorrow and sat morning. I'm too excited right now and I'm so excited for you guys too. I can't wait to officially be in the tww lol


----------



## 3chords

sprite, that sounds great! It's the sort of result I would hope for! My clinic will cancel the IUI if there are over 3 mature follicles, but they don't count them as mature unless 16mm so this would seriously be perfect...I hope I go down a similar path as you!

TWW sucks but I bet it'll be a lot easier now that you know you've taken that extra step to boost your chances.


----------



## sprite30

Yeah I kinda wish we would have only done the clomid 50 mg but the 100 mg is standard for them. And it was funny cause my re was not there this morning so they gave the whole run down of multiples and yadda yadda and the u/s tech was really on the fence about going forward but I was like um, you do know I had my left tube removed right? And then she was like ohhhh ok but she still had to tell me all about how the right tube is a muscle and I can go to the left ovary but either way it's only one tube so it's like only 2 either way and I figure if my dh truly has morphology issues then we need all the follicles we can get.

I had a heart to heart with dh and I was like ok, this is really best case scenarios.


----------



## Kayotic

sprite30 said:


> Yeah I kinda wish we would have only done the clomid 50 mg but the 100 mg is standard for them. And it was funny cause my re was not there this morning so they gave the whole run down of multiples and yadda yadda and the u/s tech was really on the fence about going forward but I was like um, you do know I had my left tube removed right? And then she was like ohhhh ok but she still had to tell me all about how the right tube is a muscle and I can go to the left ovary but either way it's only one tube so it's like only 2 either way and I figure if my dh truly has morphology issues then we need all the follicles we can get.
> 
> I had a heart to heart with dh and I was like ok, this is really best case scenarios.

My US tech said something like this!
She said I had one on each side, and I said well my right is blocked, and she said it can "cross pollinate"
I know she was using a nonmedical term but I cant imagine how that works.


----------



## Kayotic

sprite30 said:


> Yeah I kinda wish we would have only done the clomid 50 mg but the 100 mg is standard for them. And it was funny cause my re was not there this morning so they gave the whole run down of multiples and yadda yadda and the u/s tech was really on the fence about going forward but I was like um, you do know I had my left tube removed right? And then she was like ohhhh ok but she still had to tell me all about how the right tube is a muscle and I can go to the left ovary but either way it's only one tube so it's like only 2 either way and I figure if my dh truly has morphology issues then we need all the follicles we can get.
> 
> I had a heart to heart with dh and I was like ok, this is really best case scenarios.


NO REALLY THIS IS A THING. I am so excited. How did I not know this??

"Although you have two ovaries, ovulation does not necessarily alternate back and forth between them each cycle. Furthermore, scientists have recently come to believe that in the event that one of the fallopian tubes is blocked, the other tube's fingerlike tentacles -- which whisk the ovum into the tubes -- can actually "walk" to the other side and grab an egg from the other fallopian tube."


----------



## sprite30

I know I had absolutely no idea, I'm thinking though it's probably rare but in any event I doubt my right tube is in there "walking" around grabbing all the eggs lmfao, and lmao @ cross pollinating ...that's too funny


----------



## Kayotic

sprite30 said:


> I know I had absolutely no idea, I'm thinking though it's probably rare but in any event I doubt my right tube is in there "walking" around grabbing all the eggs lmfao, and lmao @ cross pollinating ...that's too funny

Ive been reading this entire time about it haha.
It appears the longer youve gone without tube, the more likely it is to happen. In reality the tubes are only few inches apart and since they're kind of free hanging, move on their own.The egg release releases hormones, obviously but the tube can sense it and grabs the egg. Since they're relatively close together, once the good tube realizes the other is not doing its job, reaches over and grabs it because it is "hungry" for eggs.
SO weird and cool.


----------



## Kayotic

Just posting my +opk and +hcg (from trigger)


----------



## mzswizz

Kayotic-Actually this is DH's first SA. Last week when we took the sample for the SA, we only refrained from sex for 24 hours and they said we have to refrain from sex within 48 hours so we had to come back and do it again. Looks like your trigger shot is on its way out. :thumbup: When do you plan on testing?

Sprite-Actually, since the base is 10 mins away from our house, we are able to do the sample at the house and just drive it over there to the hospital on base for testing which works out fine for me. Ive realized that DH can give a sample as long as he is in the room by himself. And yes it is exciting to finally start the Clomid because to me it feels as if we are 1 day closer to the IUI. I think they are only going to do 1 IUI but I will ask them if we can do two like 1 in 24 hours and the next within the 36 hours mark just to be safe but we shall see. And glad everything is working out for you. Fxed this is your cycle.

3chords-Fxed for you this cycle. I believe our cycles are just going to fly by rather quickly.

Im on cd6 today and earlier today, DH and I dropped off his sample for his SA. It was a success because we didnt have to come back they said everything was fine and we were good to go. Now, I just have to call my doc to let them know that DH turned in his sample for his SA and to see if i have to schedule my cd12 follicle scan. Usually, I just walk in but if they have an opening available on the 15th, I will just schedule. All in all, so far so good. Cant wait for DH's results. Also, this is my 2nd day on Clomid and already im starting to have slight cramping so im hoping its because there are follicles growing in there. Can't wait to see what's going to happen this cycle. Fxed, hoping and praying for the best.


----------



## sprite30

Yay so glad everyone is making great progress. 

Kayotic, that's very interesting, hopefully that gives us better chances then we thought. Wow I would have thought your hpt would have been darker. I can't wait to see what mine look like probably Sunday morn I'll start testing out the trigger

Afm, I took the trigger shot at 820 tonight 10 mins earlier then I was supposed too because my crazy sil decided she wanted to have the kids birthday cake at my house talk about badddd timing lol

Anyway I have nooo idea what I was so worried about. I hardly even felt it and i was able to do it rather quickly so I'm very excited to be doing the iui in the morn.


----------



## mzswizz

Fxed for you sprite. Let us know how how it went tomorrow.


----------



## Kayotic

Sprite, Im glad it was easy!

My nurse tried to tell me I had to take injections class and I was like look, I've been giving myself methotrexate humira and b-12 shots for years, I'm good! So they let me skip.

I'm supposed to ovulate in about... 30 minutes. We dtd Wednesday and Thursday but he's at work now, not that we could possibly go 3 days in a row because we're old, ha.


----------



## mzswizz

Kayotic- :haha: at the because youre old comment. I think you two still have it in you. :winkwink: and good that you guys covered your bases. Fxed for you!!

Im cd7 today and it seems like ever since i started Clomid, my cycle has been flying by which is a good thing . Our plan of action this cycle is preseed and dtd on cd11, cd12 scan and trigger shot (no sex), cd13 iui and dtd with preseed afterwards. So therefore our bases are covered for before and after trigger shot. :thumbup: im hoping it really works this time but we shall see when the time comes. Hoping im ending this month with a bfp. Our anniversary is coming up. It will mark 8 years we have been together on february 18th and on july 25th, it will mark 5 years we have been married. Time really does fly. But unfortunately dh will not be here to experience neither with me. But im going to make the best out of it.


----------



## sprite30

Well guys the first iui is done. It wasn't too bad, pretty quick actually plus 10 minutes that I had to lay there so now I'm laying down again relaxing I'm going to try to take it easy today and now I'm really excited for tomorrow. The sperm count was 6 million with 51% motility she said the motility was great but the count was on the low side they like to see 10 million but she said ppl have gotten pregnant with less then 6 so were all set up for tomorrow.


----------



## mzswizz

Sprite-glad everything went well. Will you be having another IUI done or now yiu just go into the tww?


----------



## Dini

Hi guys! Sorry I've been MIA for several days, it's just been a long week with the crazy weather, when it was -35 with the wind chill our furnace quit working because the intake would freeze and we had to go out and break the ice out of it every hour. 

I had another scan today, technically cd 26 but since I didn't respond to the 100mg or 150mg of Clomid this is cd "12" with the 200mg of clomid. I was totally shocked when the nurse practitioner said "Oh wow, we have a winner" I only had one, but it was a 26mm. FINALLY!!:happydance:

So I just did the trigger shot and we are scheduled for an IUI tomorrow. It's only a little less than 24 hours after the trigger but she said they have no difference in pregnancy rates with 24 hours or 36 hours, and since my follie was so big I may O a few hours earlier than 36 anyway. 

Sprite we are almost in the exact same place with IUI's so we can test together! 

mzswizz - can't wait to hear DH's SA results, hopefully all is great! 

Kayotic - I feel ya on the "old" part! I'll be 34 next month, and we are working on number 1 so I really feel old. DH is young though, but his sperm don't know it lol, low morphology for him and I'm old with extremely stubborn ovaries.

3chords - I don't think I've said Hi yet, so Hi there! Glad you could join us. I'm not quite as active as the others because I work 12 hours shifts and when I get home I'm just too tired lol. 

I'll check back later. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Kayotic

I am cramping so badly right now I am neat tears. I cant imagine its anything other than ovulation but Jesus, ow.


----------



## Dini

Kayotic said:


> I am cramping so badly right now I am neat tears. I cant imagine its anything other than ovulation but Jesus, ow.

Take that as a good sign! I had the same cramping last cycle with the trigger, and am anticipating it to be worse this time as I have a much bigger follicle. 

Try a heating pad. On low only because you don't want the blood to flow away from your uterus!


----------



## 3chords

Dini - nice to meet you too!

Kayotic - even without the clomid/trigger, I always feel ovulation pain quite strongly so I'm expecting it will be even worse. 

I'm just plugging along here at CD5. Took my third clomid pill today, so I'll be done with them on Sunday. Not much really going on until the CD12 scan but I kind of doubt I'll be triggering right after and doing the IUI immediately because the one cycle we tried Femara, I didn't ovulate until CD19. It really elongated my usual 28-day cycle so RE thinks there is a chance clomid will do the same.


----------



## Dini

You never know 3chords! They say that if one doesn't work then the other medication may, so don't give up hope. My cycles are usually 35-45 days long, and my first 50mg cycle of clomid it was 27, with an exactly 14 day LP. I was so shocked! 

But then this cycle has been way different, like my body wanted to do it's own "normal" 40ish day cycle.


----------



## 3chords

I'm happy things are coming together for you now though!

Are you guys eating pineapple core from 1-5DPO? Don't get me wrong, when I first read about this I thought it was absolutely kooky BUT I realized now that when we got pregnant, it was in Hawaii, where we ate enormous amounts of pineapple every day during the 1-5 DPO period, actually probably up to 6 or 7 even. So I'll be the crazy lady buying pineapple after the IUI!


----------



## Kayotic

3chords said:


> I'm happy things are coming together for you now though!
> 
> Are you guys eating pineapple core from 1-5DPO? Don't get me wrong, when I first read about this I thought it was absolutely kooky BUT I realized now that when we got pregnant, it was in Hawaii, where we ate enormous amounts of pineapple every day during the 1-5 DPO period, actually probably up to 6 or 7 even. So I'll be the crazy lady buying pineapple after the IUI!

I cant do acidic foods because it makes my autoimmune disease flare up but I have been drinking 3 cups of red raspberry leaf tea a day,


----------



## mzswizz

Dini-Glad you finally can do the trigger shot. FXed for you.

3chords-I now have a 28 day cycle because of the clomid and trigger shot. And we will be ending the Clomid on the same day. I have my cd12 scan on the 15th.

Kayotic-im taking it as a good sign.


----------



## Kayotic

I am pretty sure I ovulated early. I was cramping yesterday, too and my temp was up this morning.

Good thing we got it done, I suppose!


----------



## mzswizz

Kayotic-Glad you did it in perfect timing.


----------



## sprite30

Mzswizz, we do another iui tomorrow morning I'm exhausted right now, getting up at 630 am is for the birds lol

Yay dini so glad to hear you have a good follicle, that was such a long wait I was starting to get worried about ya but it's really cool that we can test together and kayotic is only couple days ahead of us and if I'm not mistaken mzswizz and 3chords are on a similar cycle as well so we def have lots of buddies this cycle.

3chords, I mentioned the pineapple core to dh and he said let's do it what could it hurt but I wonder what it's supposed to do? Help your lining?


----------



## mzswizz

sprite-GL on the IUI tomorrow. Im not a morning person myself but i think my body has already adjusted to dh's 5:20am schedule. Seeing that Im the one who turns off his alarm while he still sits there :sleep: :haha:


----------



## sprite30

Haha yeah I'm so not a morning person but I don't like staying up late either so I can't win lol

So I took some hpt's just to see if I would even get lines this early considering I've only done the trigger 26 hours ago and boy was I disappointed with the wondfos. ...hold on one sec for the pics


----------



## sprite30

At about 2-3 min


----------



## sprite30

Probably more then 10 minutes I didn't time it exact


----------



## mzswizz

Sprite-since you had a trigger shot, im pretty sure its the trigger shot that is giving you a false positive. I usually have to test out my trigger shot. Last cycle, it lasted 10 days in my system and the time before that, it lasted around 12-13 days.


----------



## sprite30

Oh yeah I know ..I had always planned on testing out the trigger so .I had bought too different tests in hopes of comparing them so when I do start testing for real I'll know which one is better. And I'm def going with the surepredict brand to test out the trigger.


----------



## mzswizz

Sprite-im not going to test the trigger shot this cycle. And i just found out that a woman on another thread is pregnant. Im like fxed we next.


----------



## Kayotic

sprite30 said:


> Oh yeah I know ..I had always planned on testing out the trigger so .I had bought too different tests in hopes of comparing them so when I do start testing for real I'll know which one is better. And I'm def going with the surepredict brand to test out the trigger.


Thats what I am doing. I posted my picture a little back but its very very, very light.
Mine should be gone Tuesday, and I will test next Saturday.


----------



## Kayotic

Ugh, I havent taken mucinex in 2 days and I have an abundance of CM still. I dont know what my EWCM looks like but this doesnt look like that. It looks like.. snot.

IDK.
*Let me say this is gross. Its cervical mucus. I will not be offended if no one looks but if anyone has the stomach, is this what its supposed to look like?*
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ZG28Pq_K6b4/UtGI-bf8qEI/AAAAAAAAFcE/fA05cfp4Tl4/w422-h562-no/20140111_130858.jpg


----------



## Kayotic

sprite30 said:


> At about 2-3 min
> View attachment 719737

Also, I didnt use wonfo. I took dollar store tests. Now I want to go try a FRER and see how it looks!


----------



## 3chords

sprite - pineapple contains bromelain (all over the fruit but most of it is in the core) which digests proteins so the theory is that it helps with implantation but shouldn't be taken past 5 (or maybe 6) DPO.

Have you guys ever used the OSOM brand HPTs? I think they're the best on the market, but unfortunately not always easy to find.


----------



## mzswizz

Kayotic-I would say EWCM will have that consistency and stretch but just clear. That's what egg white cm looks like but actually you look like you have fertile cm. So fxed for you. I think the dollar store tests are better. Because i compared those two and while FRER has a super faint to non existent line, dollar tree still had a visible line.

Sprite-How are you?

3chords-Ive only heard about them through looking at some women bfps. But never looked into getting them. So i might go check out where i can find them.

im cd8 today and tomorrow is the last day I take the Clomid pill. Im anxious to try the preseed and to do the whole IUI procedure. I've realized that the prenatal vitamins is really helping my cm. Also, i have been drinking more water. Im trying to increase the chances of conceiving as much as possible this cycle. Im hoping this cycle is the cycle we conceive. The time is going by quickly but at the same time it reminds me that DH is getting closer to his deployment date. To keep me occupied, my friends are flying in around march so they can hang out for awhile while dh is away. So atleast I will have my old friends here even if im pregnant. So we shall see what happens this cycle.


----------



## sprite30

Kayotic, I look forward to see some tests. I think I'll be testing with smu starting tomorrow not sure yet those. As for the cm - I don't usually get cm so idk but I had similar this cycle just after finished the clomid so I'm thinking that's good.

3 chords, I also started with the pineapple core tonight hopefully I'll be able to keep up with it the core is not very good lol

Mzswizz, yay for your other friend getting pg. Fx fx fx. I think the iui will at least give us way better chances. For me personally I feel like it just won't happen without iui so I feel a whole lot better knowing I did all I can do this cycle 

So I guess I'm technically 1 dpo, I think and we did the second iui this morning and I almost had a heart attack dh had 8 mil count with 75 % motility so she was very happy about that but when the nurse went to hand the vial thingy to the us tech She dropped it.....yes, dropped it and it bounced like 3 times and my heart just dropped to the floor but the us tech said it was fine because it's in the medium but that was so not cool. So not I just wait...wait to get my progesterone checked....and wait for betas but I'm excited.


----------



## mzswizz

Wow that made my heart drop. Glad you got the IUI. Imnot that far away from the IUI myself.


----------



## 3chords

sprite - hope TWW flies by and you have a nice fat BFP to show off at the end of it!

Last day of clomid for me tomorrow.


----------



## mzswizz

3chords-arent you excited knowing that tomorrow is our last clomid day?


----------



## Dini

sprite I can't believe they dropped it! But fx'd! At least the first one they didn't drop lol. 

Any of you girls having side effects from the clomid? I did notice with the high dose I took it did dry out my cm but we use preseed so hopefully that won't matter too much. 

The IUI went well. DH's count was 15 mil motile sperm, percentage was 86%. The dr seemed thrilled with it so that's in our favor. 

I have had a fair amount of pain and fullness for sure but my 36 hours was at eleven tonight and I didn't have a large amt of pain, just some back pain and cramping so I don't know if I O'd or not. Last time I felt it almost 36 hrs exactly. 

Lol I wish I could stop analyzing everything and just relax!


----------



## mzswizz

Glad everything went well with you Dini.


----------



## Kayotic

Sprite, I still have it. Ugh.

AFM - Hope you're all having a good weekend!

My trigger is still there.

I finally go cross hairs on FF BUT they're dashed damnit! I guess because I still have ewcm. I dont want dashes, I want confirmation! I am going to beg for them to check my progesterone, I guess since I didnt ovulate last month either.
SO annoying.


----------



## Kayotic

Dini said:


> sprite I can't believe they dropped it! But fx'd! At least the first one they didn't drop lol.
> 
> Any of you girls having side effects from the clomid? I did notice with the high dose I took it did dry out my cm but we use preseed so hopefully that won't matter too much.
> 
> The IUI went well. DH's count was 15 mil motile sperm, percentage was 86%. The dr seemed thrilled with it so that's in our favor.
> 
> I have had a fair amount of pain and fullness for sure but my 36 hours was at eleven tonight and I didn't have a large amt of pain, just some back pain and cramping so I don't know if I O'd or not. Last time I felt it almost 36 hrs exactly.

Thats great about the IUI.

I feel very full, too. Like I have to pee constantly.


----------



## Dini

Kayotic - Me too! I did last cycle too, so I take that as a good sign since I know I O'd last time, that I did this time. We are checking my PG 7 days post trigger, so that would be Saturday the 25th I think. I need to check my order. Last cycle my PG was low at 9, showed I did O but not strong enough.


----------



## Kayotic

Dini said:


> Kayotic - Me too! I did last cycle too, so I take that as a good sign since I know I O'd last time, that I did this time. We are checking my PG 7 days post trigger, so that would be Saturday the 25th I think. I need to check my order. Last cycle my PG was low at 9, showed I did O but not strong enough.

Mine at 7 "dpo" was 1.1 :(

I am so annoyed. Haha :)


----------



## Dini

I'm sure you are, but hopefully this cycle you get a nice big O!


----------



## mzswizz

Im hoping that both of you O'd this cycle and get a nice bfp :thumbup:

today is cd9. I took my last Clomid pill today :thumbup: Now I just have to wait until Wednesday for my follicle scan. Tomorrow, i have to call my doc to see if i can schedule the IUI or if i just come in as a walk in. Hopefully, i can schedule because dh will already be on base because he will be at work. So im hoping they give us a good time. But other than that, dh and i were just planning on how the bills will be getting paid etc when he leaves for deployment and how much money to put aside for me and the groceries etc. DH thinks he is leaving on the 12th so i still got some time with him which is good. And also, we might be able to have a chance next month if it doesnt happen this month so we shall see.


----------



## Dini

mzswizz, I sure hope you have a great scan Wednesday! I think I'm going to be less worried this cycle than I was last because I honestly don't expect anything but a BFN. I'm not being negative, but just realistic and maybe protecting myself a little lol. 

If it's positive, I'll be on cloud nine, if not..I'll be devastated as usual but happy to be taking a short break from TTC for a month or so.

We are trying to plan a little weekend getaway with friends the 3rd week of Feb. because both DH and I have birthdays in Feb. and we could sure use it, so I'm hoping it happens for us.


----------



## 3chords

mzswizz - good luck on Wednesday! I also finished my clomid today but I'm only CD7 so I don't have my scan until Friday. Feels like it's going to be a looong week at work until then!

Dini - I'm all for breaks! We're going to St. Lucia for a week in the middle of February, which means I'll probably get to relax and do a natural cycle there and not worry about it. Can't wait to get away, I have 4 friends who are going to pop anytime between now and beginning of March so I'm totally and utterly surrounded by babies at the moment...


----------



## mzswizz

Dini-I hope we all get our bfps. I always try to tell myself to expect a BFN, i guess thats so i wont be as disappointed. I always try to save myself from the heartbreak of a bfn. But once we get our bfp...i know we are going to be happy. And a break sounds wonderful. If this time doesnt work, then i will be on a 6 month break.

3chords-time to me is flying by. I think this week is going to go fast for us. Tomorrow is already Monday :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Im on cd10 today an my appt is in 2 days :happydance: I called the doc and they said they dont schedule the IUIs they usually just let them come in as walk ins. So dh and i want to go in when they first open so he has a chance to get in and be done and be able to go back to work. Nothing else to report other than we will start using preseed tomorrow. :thumbup: Hoping this cycle really is the cycle. Only time will tell.


----------



## mzswizz

Im on cd11 today and tomorrow i go in for my follicle scan :thumbup: Today is the day that DH and I try the preseed and then refrain from sex tomorrow and after the trigger shot tomorrow, the following day i have the IUI and then we dtd with preseed after that. So our plan is finally in action. Feels good to know now that we are sooooo close to the scan, trigger shot and IUI. Makes time go by faster. We plan on doing the IUI around 8-9am :thumbup: So anxious about that. Also, last night i had a dream. It was about me being in the bathroom, i took a test and it was the cb plus test that i used before. It came back positive. We called my doc and made an appt. Then the dream fast forwarded to dh and i being at the doc appt and the nurse said congratulations we finally are pregnant and we were just talking about dh's SA results etc. It was so surreal. Hoping it comes true. Just have to have a little more patience to get me through these 2 weeks. DH hid my hpt so it wont be hard to go without testing :haha:


----------



## 3chords

Good luck tomorrow! Here's hoping for a few big, juicy follies!

Does your clinic always trigger on CD12 no matter what or do they do it based on follie size? I don't think mine will trigger unless they're around 17/18mm. Still a couple of days for me to go though!


----------



## mzswizz

Well my doc does trigger shot when the follie is around a certain size cant remember if its 12-13 or 18. But i have been getting the trigger shot on cd12 because i have been lucky to have mature follies to get the trigger shot. And now im starting to have cramping. Its always on my left side. I think my left side is the dominant side but i can be wrong because last time i felt it only on the left side, i had big follies on both ovaries so who knows.


----------



## sprite30

Good luck tomorrow mzswizz. Sounds like you have a great plan. It went fast for as well but now that I got the progesterone check I don't go back in for 11 days I just hope those 11 days go just as fast as the beginning of my cycle

Afm, today in am 5dpt, 3&4 dpiui. My progesterone was 23 which I'm excited about because I have a shorter LP was 23 is wonderful. I'm still testing out the trigger and getting faint lines

Kayotic, are u still getting faint lines?


----------



## mzswizz

Im having cramping now. Hoping its my follies growing. And sounds like everything is fine with your cycle. I think that the time will fly for you.


----------



## Kayotic

mzswizz said:


> Im having cramping now. Hoping its my follies growing. And sounds like everything is fine with your cycle. I think that the time will fly for you.

Sound like it is!

afm;

I am considering if this cycle is a BFN to take a cycle or 2 off to try and lose weight.

I had previously lost 220 lbs about 10 years ago but I've gained back about 100. I have a starbucks problem, as well as I have developed a really bad habit of snacking at bedtime. THis wouldnt be an issue except its usually crap. I know its crap because its stuff I wouldn't lt my 7 year old eat.

IDK. We'll see. I may continue the cycles and still try to drop some of this weight


----------



## mzswizz

If this cycle is a bfn we are going to try one more time before he leaves and then i will have 6 months to work out and get healthy and fit for baby. Even though i am slim, the clomid has given me an even more increased appetite so i have been gaining weight. I dont mind the weight gain because before i was very slim at 105 and now im 122 so big difference. Im starting to fill in and look normal for my height. I just want to get in shape and toned. Usually i can go running with dh but now i cant even run 2 blocks without being tired. So i have to get back into shape.


----------



## Dini

Sprite - A 23 is a great number, I'm so happy for you! I don't do my progesterone test until Saturday, so 7 dpo/IUI so I don't expect to know until Monday or Tuesday.

Mzswizz = fx'd for your scan tomorrow!!

Kayotic - I am with you, we decided if this cycle doesn't work we are taking 1-2 cycles off and I'm going to focus on losing a few pounds and be more consistent at the gym. I was being so good but got busy and have only been going 1 day a week. Should have gone today but I feel lousy (earache and headache).

I lost about 50lbs about 2 years ago but gained 30 of it back. Even when I lost the 50 I was still about 40-50 overweight. Honestly if I could lose the 30 I gained I'll be happy. I know weight is a factor and I talked to my RE about it but he said my size shouldn't be the biggest issue as a 5-10% loss should be enough to stimulate ovulation and I lost way more than that before and it didn't make a difference, but I personally feel it makes a difference. 

So Kayotic - If we are both out this cycle then we can try to lose weight together and cut out the night time eating (one of my biggest problems as well).


----------



## 3chords

Wow, some of you are not really that far from testing...a week or so to go and we could have some BFPs!

I am still thinking positive about a BFP this cycle but if not we're definitely taking the next cycle off as we're going down to St. Lucia for a week right around O time and won't be able to do the IUI. Maybe we'll just do the clomid on its own, haven't decided yet.


----------



## Dini

3chords said:


> Wow, some of you are not really that far from testing...a week or so to go and we could have some BFPs!
> 
> I am still thinking positive about a BFP this cycle but if not we're definitely taking the next cycle off as we're going down to St. Lucia for a week right around O time and won't be able to do the IUI. Maybe we'll just do the clomid on its own, haven't decided yet.


I know, I'm excited, we are bound to get at least one BFP this cycle! Hopefully all of us of course. 

St. Lucia sounds heavenly! Maybe just the relaxation will be enough and you'll get a nice sticky bean when you come home! Of course I hope you get a BFP this time around instead though :flower:

DH and I are hoping to go to Florida with his family spring break this year. If his brother makes the baseball team next month then they go to Florida for spring training, and it's his senior year so last opportunity for that, and we could use the break. We didn't even get a honeymoon when we got married in May.


----------



## 3chords

I can't wait for you guys to start to POAS. How early will you do it? I try to hold out until 9 DPO although I really wish I could just wait for the blood work and not have to worry about squinters, evaps and so on.

Dini - I love Florida! So fun and such great weather in the spring. 

The one time I was pregnant, I got my BFP in Hawaii, so part of me thinks we need to go back there, haha! It was the only cycle in this whole year where I didn't count days, temp, take any meds or anything. Really was the perfect, relaxing vacation.


----------



## mzswizz

I might start at 10dpo.


----------



## Dini

I don't think I can start until about 14dpo because I have to take another trigger shot tomorrow to help my body produce the "right environment" and keep my progesterone up, so it could be in my system until 14dpo which is the 25th. I am not sure if I want to try to test out that trigger so I actually know, or if I just want to wait until the 25th or 26th to test, but if I get a positive I think I'll still go get a blood test...what do you all think?


----------



## 3chords

Have you tested the trigger before? For some reason the HCG leaves some people really quickly, like 3-4 days and for others it can linger for 8 or 9 so it's just hard to say. Might be easiest for you to wait in that case!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes the blood test will be done anyways to confirm pregnancy. Knowing you have a positive pregnancy test will help move the process faster.


----------



## Dini

I never have tested the trigger myself. I ordered some more HPT's and they should be here tomorrow or thursday so maybe I will test it out...I can't make up my mind lol


----------



## mzswizz

Ive tested out mines. Mines tend to linger for awhile so i just stopped testing it out.


----------



## mzswizz

Today is cd12 and also today is my follicle scan :happydance: I got to leave out here around 10am so in 3 hours, I will be heading to my appt. Well thats after i drop my friend off to her appt. Im hoping to get good news during the follicle scan. Hoping for 2 or more follies to be labeled as mature. Last night, dh and i finally tried the preseed. I wanted him to be a part of this process in every step of the way. So i was able to put the lubricant inside the applicator for him and then i laid down and let him insert the preseed vaginally. I think it made DH feel good because he was helping out. I must say the preseed is amazing!! I see why women get pregnant afterwards :haha: His semen usually comes out somewhat even after laying down for 15 mins but this time, nothing came out. Only some of the lubricant :thumbup: So now we have to refrain from sex today and then IUI tomorrow :happydance: Im really hoping that this cycle is our bfp cycle. But will have 2 weeks to find out..even though im pretty sure i will be testing before im 14dpo :haha:


----------



## sprite30

Good luck today with your scan fx. We like the preseed as well but we use alittle less then the recommended amount because it can be too much sometimes.

Afm, the trigger is on its way out. I test this morning and they lines are vv faint so I'm interested to see if it will be gone tomorrow or like mzswizz said "linger" 

Is it better for it to last longer or does it not matter?


----------



## mzswizz

Well it doesnt matter really. Everybody body is different so it can leave their system at different times. I want it to get removed faster so i can test early :haha:


----------



## sprite30

thats what i was thinking, the faster the better.

im having some cramping on my left side today its really bothering me now i dont know what to make of it. i guess i get twinges every now and again on a normal cycle but this is all out side sticker but real low on the left. i still feel bloated as well i was thinking that would be gone by now


----------



## mzswizz

im having cramping too. Well i have to get ready to go to my appt :happydance: Will update you when i get home.


----------



## Kayotic

My trigger is still not out! I did Ovidrel which is 6500 HCG ad not the Pregnyl which is 10,000 so mine SHOULD have been gone yesterday, but oh well.

ETA: I was wrong. Its gone.


I dont have a good feeling about this cycle so I want it over.
I am hoping next cycle I can supplement this Clomid with the leftover Menopur I have before it expires.


----------



## 3chords

mzswizz - good luck today, looking forward to hearing about your scan!


----------



## mzswizz

Kayotic-How come you dont have a good feeling about this cycle?

3chords-thanks so much!

my scan went great. I ended up with 7 follies :saywhat: They were all in my left ovary which would makes sense on why i have been cramping on my left side :dohh: My doc says looks like we've got an octomom on our hands :haha: But he was thinking that either 1 or 2 may release but he said but then again they all might release so who knows. I did get my trigger shot today at 12:45ish and DH and I will be going in tomorrow at 7:30am to do the IUI. My doc told me i can come in at 7:30am :thumbup: Also, he will tell dh his SA results. So fxed that this month is a bfp. Everyone keeps saying this cycle is my cycle...even my friends here and i am realllllyyyy hoping and praying right along with them that this is it. I asked the doc how long does the trigger usually lasts and he said around 7-10 days and you should ovulate within 36 hours no later. So let's see what happens. Already i am cramping so that's a good sign meaning the trigger shot has been absorbed very well. Hoping this is the month.


----------



## 3chords

That is awesome news!! 7 is a crazy good response! You have a monster left ovary haha!

Did he give you the sizes?


----------



## mzswizz

He only gave me the size for the biggest which is what he usually does. They give you the trigger shot if your follies are 12mm or more. Mines was at 13.9 almost 14mm. And the others looked similar so that's what he thought i may release all 7. Also, yea my ovary is working over time this cycle :haha:


----------



## sprite30

Oh wow, that's a lot of follies. My re won't trigger until i have something bigger then 16mm. When I had a 15mm they made me wait too more days. So it's interesting to see the differences from doc to doc. 

I really hope this s your cycle. Lol I hopes it all of our cycles. But yikes let's hope we don't have an octomom lol


----------



## mzswizz

im hoping for atleast one or two babies. I think anything more, i will drive myself crazy :wacko: :haha: so we shall see how this goes.


----------



## 3chords

Ya, my RE won't trigger until 17mm or more either. And they won't trigger at all if you have over 4 mature follies because of risk of high order multiples. That's how Kate had her sextuplets...IUI/clomid. Crazy to think, eh.

I guess all these clinics have their own ways!


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah i guess my doc really wants me to get pregnant. my doc told me as i was walking out he was like i am going to get you knocked up :haha: Thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## sprite30

Haha too funny. That's always a good thing when the doc wants it as bad as you do. My re ended up being on vacation all this cycle but the nurse was smiling from ear to ear when I went in for the first iui and I guess I had a serious look on my face cause she said oh I think I'm more excited then you are but I was excited but I was scared too so that kinda broke the ice


----------



## Kayotic

mzswizz said:


> Kayotic-How come you dont have a good feeling about this cycle?

Can't really explain it. I'm just not feeling it.

GREAT news about your scan!


----------



## mzswizz

Sprite-yes that the good part . Im nervous but im excited. 

Kayotic-hoping this is your bfp cycle.


----------



## Dini

Wow mzswizz, that is a lot of follies. And it is interesting the differences between doc's. My original cd12 scan this cycle I had a 10mm and a 13mm, but he wouldn't let me, and the next was a 10, 11, and 13, still no trigger. He said only until they got to about 18, preferably 20mm or larger. So the 26mm showed up on the 3rd follie check, 4th scan of the cycle. I usually have about 15 follies at any given time, just most are small because of the poly-cystic ovaries. Just takes a lot to make em grow!

I also thing with DH's morphology being very bad, that the more mature the better our chances. 

Sprite, hope the cramping is maybe implantation...I know its a little early but who knows! You are on 5 dpo right?


----------



## sprite30

Yeah I don't know dini I really hope it was implantation. It was bad until about 8pm got alittle worse and then subsided. I'm alittle tender today but nothing like yesterday. And I refuse to symptom spot because every cycle I've had symptoms it turned out to be af symptoms so I'm not even gonna bother.


----------



## Dini

sprite30 said:


> Yeah I don't know dini I really hope it was implantation. It was bad until about 8pm got alittle worse and then subsided. I'm alittle tender today but nothing like yesterday. And I refuse to symptom spot because every cycle I've had symptoms it turned out to be af symptoms so I'm not even gonna bother.

Lol, I feel you there girl!


----------



## mzswizz

Okay quick questions ladies..do you start counting 1dpo after the 36 hours have passed?

Dini-And yes i have heard of 18mm or larger to be the norm but its funny how every doc is different. I have realized that even with the smaller ones, i still ovulate which I thought they would have to be in the 18mm range to ovulate but i guess not. And i have dh's sa results they were good but im just trying to read off everything because i hear you ladies talk about percentages for motility but ummm it shows the rapid and slow motility numbers but i dont know if this is the percentage or what :wacko:

Sprite-Well i have heard that implantation can start between 6-12 dpo and some women implanted on 5dpo so it is possible.

I am on cd13 today. I just made it home from the IUI procedure. DH stayed with me through out the whole process :cloud9: They were able to inseminate 2 syringes worth of DH's sperm :thumbup: We also received his results for his SA which came out great. My doc said that 40 million is considered the normal amount of semen and dh had a count of 88 million :happydance: He was reading off everything to us and he said that all his results came back above normal :happydance: So i was really excited to do the IUI. I have been cramping during and after the procedure which he said was completely normal. Also, i had to sign the consent form for him to do the IUI. I laid in the room for 45 mins and then we came home. I did notice a little spotting but I heard that is normal also. During the car ride, I started cramping in my left ovary again so maybe we were just in time because im thinking i might ovulate today. Well, DH wants to test on the 30th but i may or may not try to sneak and test a little earlier than that :blush: But we shall see. Tomorrow marks 1dpiui for me. Im excited and cant wait to see if we conceived this cycle. Now the tww begins :happydance:


----------



## Dini

The dpo is a good question, I'm confused as well, some people say 1dpo is actually the day they o, but I feel like "post" ovulation is the day after..so I don't really know..I'm curious to see what the other say. If I go with 1dpo as 36hrs after the injection then I'm actually 6dpo not 5.


----------



## Kayotic

mzswizz said:


> Okay quick questions ladies..do you start counting 1dpo after the 36 hours have passed?

That's great!


As for your question - if you're due to ovulate today, then tomorrow will be 1dpo and 1dpiui


----------



## mzswizz

I can never tell when i ovulate so that's why i usually wait until the 36 hours have passed to say im 1dpo. 36 hours would be midnight close to 1am so im going to just say im 1dpo tomorrow.


----------



## sprite30

Yay mzswizz, congrats on the iui and congrats on dh's SA and counts being good. That's a huge relief for you I'm sure. 

I'm not sure on the dpo question either I suppose technically if you don't know for sure if you o'd early then it's more of a guess. I've been considering myself 6 dpo but in all reality I could only be 5 dpo today so your guess is good as mine


----------



## sprite30

Or we should say better dpiui


----------



## mzswizz

Im going to just assume that im o'ing today. Atleast i know tomorrow marks 1dpiui.


----------



## sprite30

Awesome so that 4 out of the 5 of us are in the tww...just waiting on 3 chords now. 

3 chords when do you go for your scan?


----------



## mzswizz

I know she is only 2 days behind me in cycles so im thinking she goes in for her scan tomorrow. Im pretty sure she said friday. So fxed everything goes well so we all can be in the tww and get some bfps rolling.


----------



## sprite30

Yay not too far behind. Bring on the bfp's lol


----------



## mzswizz

I wish i could fast forward time :haha:


----------



## Dini

mzswizz said:


> I wish i could fast forward time :haha:

Wouldn't that be great!


----------



## mzswizz

It would be. I would fast forward the time to our bfps :haha:


----------



## 3chords

Hi guys - yes, I go in tomorrow, bright and early at 7:30 am. I feel like my left ovary is quite puffy if it makes sense so I feel like I should have at least one good, big follie in there.

I will for sure let you know! But my RE won't trigger unless I have big follies so I pretty much expect to be going back in probably on Sunday. We will see tomorrow!


----------



## mzswizz

gl tomorrow. hoping you get the trigger tomorrow!


----------



## Dini

Good luck 3chords! Will be waiting anxiously.


----------



## Kayotic

mzswizz said:


> I wish i could fast forward time :haha:

You and me both!
I am super pissy with myself today. I am obsessively over-analyzing EVERYTHING.
Gassy? MUST BE PREGNANT.
Crampy? MUST BE PREGNANT.
Bitchy? MUST BE PREGNANT.
Tired? MUST BE PREGNANT.
Cramping stopped? I KNEW I WASNT PREGNANT.

I don't even know why I do this to myself but I just need it to be Monday so I can test, even know I KNOW 10DPO is way too early.


----------



## mzswizz

kayotic-thats how i am exactly. im trying to be different this cycle.


----------



## Dini

Lol @ Kayotic, we all know how you feel! So true! Don't you wish you could just know right away if the spermie found the egg?

I don't seem to be symptom spotting as much this time, maybe because I know the way I react to the trigger shot or just because it was such a rough cycle even getting a follicle to mature. 

I decided I'll test out the trigger this time around, since I took the second one yesterday. My order of wondfo's came in yesterday so might as well lol.


----------



## mzswizz

Im not going to symptom spot this time around because i know the symptoms i get with the trigger. I might start testing at 10dpiui


----------



## Kayotic

Dini said:


> Lol @ Kayotic, we all know how you feel! So true! Don't you wish you could just know right away if the spermie found the egg?
> 
> I don't seem to be symptom spotting as much this time, maybe because I know the way I react to the trigger shot or just because it was such a rough cycle even getting a follicle to mature.
> 
> I decided I'll test out the trigger this time around, since I took the second one yesterday. My order of wondfo's came in yesterday so might as well lol.


Seriously. Send me a freaking test, uterus. GRATS U R PREGGO.
It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mzswizz

I would love to have a sign or a meter that lets us know.


----------



## Dini

mzswizz said:


> I would love to have a sign or a meter that lets us know.

Amen to that!


----------



## mzswizz

Now we have to patiently wait to see what will happen.


----------



## sprite30

Kayotic said:


> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> I wish i could fast forward time :haha:
> 
> You and me both!
> I am super pissy with myself today. I am obsessively over-analyzing EVERYTHING.
> Gassy? MUST BE PREGNANT.
> Crampy? MUST BE PREGNANT.
> Bitchy? MUST BE PREGNANT.
> Tired? MUST BE PREGNANT.
> Cramping stopped? I KNEW I WASNT PREGNANT.
> 
> I don't even know why I do this to myself but I just need it to be Monday so I can test, even know I KNOW 10DPO is way too early.Click to expand...

Lmfao @ Cramping stopped? I knew I wasn't pregnant. 

That's exactly how I feel today. The only time in my life I'm actually wishing to be in pain or ill lol


----------



## 3chords

LOL Kayotic!

I never symptom spot anymore because the one time I was pregnant I had NO symptoms until after I got my BFP. I had no sore breasts, no cramping, no spotting, nothing. So that was a good lesson on symptom spotting for me!


----------



## Dini

3chords said:


> LOL Kayotic!
> 
> I never symptom spot anymore because the one time I was pregnant I had NO symptoms until after I got my BFP. I had no sore breasts, no cramping, no spotting, nothing. So that was a good lesson on symptom spotting for me!

Should be a lesson to us all!

moni - I feel the same way, when my cramps go away it makes me feel like I'm out, which is ridiculous but I can't help it lol


----------



## mzswizz

I think we all go through it. We all symptom spot and once the symptoms stop, then we tell ourselves we arent pregnant and that it was just all in our heads. I know we are going to be right hopefully sooner or later for a bfp.


----------



## sprite30

holy backache batman!

I woke up this morning with the worst low backache ever, i highly doubt its a symptom i probably just slept wrong but of course its got my googling all kinds of things so im trying to keep away from google today LOL

What do you guys do to pass the time during your tww? I really should be working right now but i cant concentrate on work when all im thinking about is pregnancy.


----------



## 3chords

Back from my CD12 scan.
Left: 17mm and 11mm
Right: 14mm and 12mm

We are waiting as my RE thinks 17mm is on the brink but is not mature and anything below that is not mature either. So I'll go back in on Monday morning. We'll BD and use OPKs in the meantime. Not surprising to me as I typically ovulate on CD15/16 and when I used femara it wasn't until CD19. Apparently people who ovulate just fine on their own have longer cycles when on clomid or femara.

But super happy about the number of follicles as they won't cancel my cycle. Thought is that the 17mm and 14mm will release, and the 12/11mm have a shot but it's kind of 50/50.

Some of you will be testing before I even do the IUI, so exciting, I hope there is an early BFP to give us all hope!


----------



## sprite30

thats ok if it takes alittle longer. we'll be here for your journey. 

i agree on the delayed ovulation when you o on your own. i was sooo nervous because i usually o between cd8-cd12 and since they werent doing a scan until cd 12 i was freakin out so i was doing OPKs and temping and just going crazy but it turns outi wasnt ready on cd 12 either but thats ok id rather the eggies take all the time they need and get nice and big

your numbers are very similar to mine so its all looking good so far. its funny how monday seems like no time at all when your waiting for a scan but monday seems like forever when your waiting for a pregnancy test so now ill just redirect my focus and tell myself oh cant wait until monday for 3chords gets her next scan and hopefully it will go fast LOL


----------



## 3chords

Haha, I'm glad I can be of service to you in passing the TWW! Did they tell you what your lining was this cycle?

I actually don't mind the TWW as much as some people. Part of it is that I work in a crazy busy field which doesn't leave a lot of time to thinking about the days passing by. But part of it is that I know at that point there is nothing I can do to change the outcome. For me, waiting for ovulation is much worse because it's unpredictable so you have no certainty of when it will happen, there is a lot of pressure to BD on exactly the right days (until we got to the IUI stage anyway), you may have to pee on OPKs day in and day out, and your HPT testing date is sooo far away that it seems like the cycle drags.


----------



## Dini

3chords - Sounds like a pretty good scan, I'm sure when you go back on Monday you will be ready to trigger! A 17 is great and the 14 will probably be ready too. 

Sprite - I hope your back feels better. I always get a low back pain when I am expecting AF and around the time in my cycle when I "should" ovulate so maybe it is a sign, at least of hormone fluctuations or something...

AFM, last night I started having some bloating and mild abd pain and pressure. Last cycle it was horrible the entire TWW, and went away literally the day AF showed up. I have gallstones, at least I did years ago and I have occasional "gallbladder attacks" if I eat something tomato based or really fatty. This is what it feels like, just not as severe as I usually get. I ate fine last night, brown rice, sirloin hamburger w/no cheese and pineapple but it still kicked in. I am sure it's the trigger shot causing it and the fun hormones that my body is pumping out right now but it's just annoying. The only day in the past 4 I haven't had this problem was the other night I ate just oatmeal for dinner as I worked and was too tired to cook.

Tomorrow I will take my progesterone test at work (I'm a nurse) so hoping for a result on Monday but probably not till Tuesday.

Sprite are you doing a progesterone test??


----------



## sprite30

3 chords, my lining was 6mm on cd 12, cd14 and cd16 they wanted it to be 7mm but she said shell take what she can get because my lining tends to be on the thick side. thats so wonderful that the tww is better for you. i wish ! lol

dini, i had my progesterone checked on tuesday it was 23 so she said that was great. yeah thats why i said i cant symptom spot because i get the same symptoms for af so i would just drive myself crazy. i did the pineapple this cycle as well so hopefully that helps my lining as well. sorry to hear about your gallbladder issues thats not fun


----------



## mzswizz

Sprite-i have lower back pains every morning but mines is due to the cold weather and uncomfortable sleep i have. Ever since i had a muscle sprain from a car accident, my lower back will have spasms every now and again. To make my tww go by, i talk dh yo death about the tww :haha:, do school work, tidy the house, keep myself occupied. 

3chords-im pretty sure on monday your follies will be ready. 

Dini-hoping you feel better soon :hugs:

Im 1 dpo/dpiui today :happydance: the tww officially beings. The only time i delt cramping was yesterday when we were heading home and that was from the left ovary side. Im thinking that we caught ovulation just in time because i feel like it may have happened 1 hour after the procedure so if thats true, then we may have caught the egg. Fxed we did. No cramps or spotting today. I cant wait until the 30th to test. Even though, im pretty sure im going to test earlier than that. Also, i have a consultation on february 3rd with the surgeon to check about the whole bulge situation. I was thinking it couldve been another hernia but it has never came back at all. So i have no clue what that was about at all. But all is well over here. Just patiently waiting and going to try not to symptom spot starting around 6dpo. So we shall see.


----------



## Dini

Thanks girls, I feel better already this morning. Usually gets better if I get moving and not sit still, although it makes me want to sit still!


----------



## 3chords

dini - just read about your gallbladder issues. I know they can be a pain, my grandmother always complained, especially after big holiday meals...she just couldn't help herself have a bit of all the foods that set her off.


----------



## Dini

I really should just have it removed, but usually if I'm careful about what I eat it's not a big problem, however during TTC with all these hormones makes it awful! I always have problems around a week or two before I start, and then as soon as I do, it's gone, but the medications we all take have amplified it a lot! 

I'm off to the store, I hate grocery shopping!


----------



## sprite30

i just tested again to make sure the trigger is gone. the wondfo is def neg - no questions about it but im still getting vv faint line on the surepredict test so i know now if it gets any darker thats a good sign.


----------



## mzswizz

What im going to do is test around 10dpo and then test on the 30th and if the line is darker then i know its a bfp.


----------



## sprite30

that sounds like a good plan mzswizz, im not going to test until monday now. we have off work monday for MLK jr day so im trying to talk dh into going away for the weekend. hoping that will keep my mind off everything


----------



## mzswizz

Im going to try and hold off as much as possible.


----------



## 3chords

To be honest, I think that testing early just causes stress and not much else but I don't consider 10 DPO to really be super early...more like the people who start testing at 6/7 DPO when it's nearly impossible to get a BFP anyway.

Going back to my BFP, I didn't test until 11 DPO and by then the line on the FRER was really nice and clear. No squinting, tweaking, holding at a 57 degree angle, magnifying lenses, etc required. I really hope that I can just hold off again like that again. Was honestly the least stressful cycle for me.


----------



## mzswizz

yes im thinking of testing around 10-11dpo.


----------



## Dini

I agree, 10dpo isn't way early in my mind. That's when I started testing last cycle, of course BFN's but I waited until then. I agree, I think waiting makes it less stressful, I wouldn't even trust a BFP at 6/7 dpo, implantation is usually just occurring and can happen as late as 12dpo. 

Sprite - sounds like the trigger is almost gone for you, so if you get a positive wondfo or the other test gets darker then it will be real!

I'm not even thinking about when I'll test until I know what my progesterone levels are. Hopefully better than last cycle. Earliest I can really test is the 25th to be sure the trigger is gone but I will test again probably Sunday/Monday to see how dark the line is. Then probably every other day until next Saturday...


----------



## mzswizz

speaking of progesterone, i am not going to take the progesterone cream because i think that it really isnt going to make a difference.


----------



## 3chords

Yeah I also really doubt the cream does much. I even heard from an RE that the oral pills themselves aren't really effective, you need to go the suppository route. Which really makes me think that the cream doesn't do much on its own.


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah so this time im going to see what my body does on its own.


----------



## Kayotic

I got a temp dip this morning. I am bitchy, cramping and my boobs are killing me. This is either implantation or I am starting my period early. This is my first trigger so I have no clue how long my LP is.


----------



## mzswizz

I think that it could be implantation because its right in the range of implantation. so fxed for you!

Today im 2dpo/dpiui. DH and I just woke up. Earlier we had to take our friends to the airport which is a 2 hr drive (4 hr round trip drive). Since last night, I have been cramping and having pressure in my uterus. But other than that, nothing new really. Just waiting to test. I have bought a test and will test in 8 days so excited about that.


----------



## Kayotic

Ugh I did an awful thing today. I used an OPK and it was positive. Its the kind that checks LH and estrogen and it was a solid smiley. I got my hopes up and took my last HPT which was a bfn.


----------



## mzswizz

Well it could still be the trigger thats causing the positive opk. If you have implanted today, then you should get a positive within 2-3 days.


----------



## sprite30

I was very bitchy today. Lol dh was like geez! I haven't been temping or doing OPKs or anything like that because I don't want to drive myself crazy. Which I would seriously do lol

I agree with mzswizz the trigger could be effecting your OPKs but I bet you it's an implantation dip. I would probably be very excited about that dip as it's probably way to early for af to arrive. Did they check your progesterone this cycle?


----------



## mzswizz

I havent been temping or testing with opks neither. It really is helping me this cycle because im not stressing about every temp.


----------



## Kayotic

sprite30 said:


> I was very bitchy today. Lol dh was like geez! I haven't been temping or doing OPKs or anything like that because I don't want to drive myself crazy. Which I would seriously do lol
> 
> I agree with mzswizz the trigger could be effecting your OPKs but I bet you it's an implantation dip. I would probably be very excited about that dip as it's probably way to early for af to arrive. Did they check your progesterone this cycle?

Monday! :D
I had a spike again this morning and the opk was flashing again. The wondo opk was not positive though. 
My trigger tested out at day 6. 

The trigger tested out around 

I also had a dream that Alan Thicke was my eye Dr who came in and told me I couldnt have an eye exam because I was pregnant. My progesterone was 9 and my HCG was 90 hahaha wtf


----------



## mzswizz

Thats a nice temp spike. Hoping its a bfp in the midst Kayotic!

Im 3dpo/dpiui today. Time seems to be flying by now. I just have to make it through this week and then its testing time. Fxed its a bfp at the end of this cycle but you never know whats in store. So patiently waiting to see what is going to happen. Other than that i have been having the cramping and pressure feeling. And also headaches. But other than that, i am doing good.


----------



## Kayotic

mzswizz said:


> Thats a nice temp spike. Hoping its a bfp in the midst Kayotic!
> 
> Im 3dpo/dpiui today. Time seems to be flying by now. I just have to make it through this week and then its testing time. Fxed its a bfp at the end of this cycle but you never know whats in store. So patiently waiting to see what is going to happen. Other than that i have been having the cramping and pressure feeling. And also headaches. But other than that, i am doing good.

FRER was negative. I KNOW its super early so I am not sure why I bothered. 

I am about to find a new hobby to keep me busy, haha


----------



## mzswizz

I been trying to keep occupied. I just been spending time with DH before he leaves for deployment. Time is just flying by.


----------



## sprite30

Your chart looks good kayatoic fx it was an implantation dip.

I hear ya about the hobby I totally need to find something to keep myself busy especially bc I have off of work tomorrow but everyone else works so ill probably be online most of the day driving myself crazy. I'm kinda wishing I would have temped this cycle I'm interested to see what my temp is now so I might start tempting again just so I know if my temp is staying up or drops then I can be prepared either way.

I can't wait to test tomorrow but I'm trying not to get my hopes up bc 10 dpiui is still pretty early


----------



## mzswizz

i plan on testing at 10dpiui and the following day and then on the 30th. So im hoping time flies by. And i spent most of my day researching IUI bfp stories. So you can see im driving myself :wacko: And also i have been cramping on and off especially in my right ovary side which is weird because the right ovary didnt have any mature follicles.


----------



## Dini

Hey guys! In exhausted the last few days at work have been crazy. Super shirt staffed and honestly everyone is so stressed out and busy at work that we are worried our patients aren't getting safe care. So I'm beat and stressed but so glad to be off tomorrow. 

I was in so much pain yesterday from what I assume is my gallbladder that all I ate for over 24 hrs was half a banana and a bowl if cereal, and worked for 12 hrs. 

Lol sorry for the vent. Been a long few days!

Kayotic I really hope that was implantation, my fingers are crossed! I laughed at the dream you had because I had crazy dreams Friday night but none featuring Alan Thicke lol. 

Sprite I can't wait for you to test! I haven't been bitchy that I've noticed anyway. 

Mzswizz sounds like things are flying by for you! 

Afm no more sore nipples and that makes me sad, like I'm probably out but I know that doesn't really mean anything. I felt a pretty sharp pinch in the center or my uterus last night in bed, I think it woke me up but only lasted a few seconds but today I'm having a few very mild AF like cramps like I do when I feel like I'm going to start in a few days :( 

I'm still testing out my booster trigger and tonight it was very faint, so looks like it should be out in about 5 days because I'm 4d post trigger. I'm hoping to hear from my dr office tomorrow about my progesterone level that was drawn Saturday. 

Gosh that was a long post! I'll check in tomorrow since I'm off work.


----------



## mzswizz

I have been cramping. My plan is to test on the 26th, 27th and 30th. Hoping to see some bfps!!


----------



## sprite30

Well ladies, it's Monday !!! Very glad I have off work today and i really have no desire to work at all this week but at least I at least get one day off.

So I work up at my normal time anyway so that I could temp and test. Temp is still high at 98.21 so that is good however tests are bfn! Ugh. I keep telling myself that 10&9dpiui is still very early but I'm not gonna lie its a bit hard to take. I've already had "the talk" with dh on what are plan is for next cycle. 

I'm not really feeling like testing anymore as I feel like I'll be pissed each day if I see a bfn so I might try to wait until Wednesday/ Thursday now. I'm going to keep temping tho so I'm not super suprised when af shows. I always have a temp drop first so at least I can brace myself now


----------



## 3chords

Hi all,

Sprite - I'm sorry about the BFN. It is always depressing not seeing the second line, but if you are at 10 DPO, there are still plenty of chances. I think that the most common implantation is days 8/9 so you are definitely still in it! I also agree with you that the daily testing makes me even more stressed. I don't know how some people on the boards do it like 3-4 times a day. I'd end up in a nut house!

Went back in today, ladies, and triggered with Ovidrel this morning The details:
Left: 20 mm (11 mm one arrested)
Right: 16 mm and 14 mm
LH: 48 (started my natural surge)
e2: 1900 (suggesting all three follies are actually mature)
Lining: 1.0 cm (yaaaay! anything over 8mm is great)

DH goes in tomorrow at 8:30 for his fun time and I'm heading in at 11:30. Now we have to hope for his sample to have some good numbers.

How is everyone else holding up?


----------



## sprite30

That's wonderful 3chords, i was needing some good news today and yours is great. Fx for you and dh's numbers.


----------



## mzswizz

sprite-i totally understand what you mean. I hate seeing bfns. Im hoping we all get our bfps this month. 

3chords-yay for finally being able to trigger. Hoping your dh has good numbers tomorrow for the IUI. My doc never told me what dh's numbers were when we did the IUI, he just told us about the results for his SA. Im assuming since it was 88 million for 2 days then it would probably be 44 million or so for 1 day but who knows. 

Im 4dpo/dpiui already. Even though I have been feeling as if time is going by slowly, it actually has been going by pretty quickly. Usually, the tww seems like forever but in 6 days, I will be testing :happydance: So technically time is going by rather quickly. I have been cramping through out the day. Im hoping this means a bfp in the midst but since this is my 1st IUI, im thinking i will probably cramp through the tww and also the trigger shot causes cramping so that's why i cant really symptom spot because the trigger shot gives me the symptoms. In 5 days, the trigger shot should be out of my system. But we shall see how this cycle goes. I just been on youtube looking at success stories for IUI first cycle. Im just trying to stay positive about this cycle.


----------



## 3chords

mzswizz - 88 million for a 48 hour hold is great! You definitely don't have anything to worry about there. The number will be quite a bit lower for IUI because for the SA they count all the sperm, whereas for the IUI they remove the "bad" ones so that's why they say that 10 million is what they'd like to see (but I think 5-10 million is still ok too). Any way you slice it, you guys have a great chance!


----------



## mzswizz

Im hoping that he had atleast 10 million or more. Just really want a bfp this time.


----------



## Dini

I agree with sprite you should have nothing to worry about there mzswizz! 

3chords I'm so happy about your numbers, they all look wonderful! Happy Tww lol. 

Afm i still feel awful today, been sick to my stomach and still having gallbladder like pains. I am still having some mild AF like cramps but who knows what that means. Tested the trigger again the morning and it's still there. More faint than yesterday but still there.


----------



## mzswizz

Dini-thanks. I guess im just a little nervous because my follicles this time around were around 14mm for all 7 follicles so i dont know. Hoping you geel better soon :hugs: Is there any meds that you can take?


----------



## 3chords

mzswizz, don't worry about it too much. For example, my RE thinks you need 17/18mm follies to be mature. But based on my e2 blood work today, it suggests that all three of my follicles are mature (even the 14 mm one). So at the end of the day, the little guys can be mature too, it's probably just that not all of them are in the way that all the 18+ ones are. 

And you had so many of them too!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks for the info. I needed that. And yes i freaked out because there were 4 side by side on the bottom and 3 side by side on the top of the 4. I was amazed to have 7 follies. That was a first. First time, i had around 1-2 follies, 2nd time i had 4 follies and this time i have 7 follies.


----------



## Dini

Mzswizz, nope nothing I can take except Tylenol. I did take a leftover zofran this morning but it didn't help. I may have to go to the doctor and see if they can give me sim phenergan but it makes me so sleepy I won't be able to take it at work. 

I guess either this will go away when AF shows on Saturday or it will continue if I'm am preggo and I will probably have to have surgery but I'm hoping I won't.


----------



## Dini

And I agree with 3chords don't worry about then being small plus they keep growing after the trigger until ovulation. You had so many that a few were bound to be mature.


----------



## mzswizz

I think they all would be around 15 or 16mm. Im just hoping we all get our bfps. If no bfp comes then its going to be 6 months of a ttc break and then ttc all over again. If no bfp, 2 more IUIs before we consider IVF.


----------



## Kayotic

So, I know because I read the study that whole blood on a HPT was more accurate and would show up earlier. So I put a drop of blood on a FRER because I am apparently insane.

I had walked away when I thought it was negative then husband checked it out an hour later - can an evap be that dark?


Spoiler


----------



## mzswizz

I have never seen an evap that dark. I have had an evap because i took it apart and then checked back at it later and thats when i had noticeable 2 pink lines. But i would say try it again tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## sprite30

I was slightly skeptic at first and was going to tell you not to trust it but I got on google and read through a couple threads and the women turned out to be pg now if the blood works or if it was a coincidence I have no clue but I am officially excited to see how it turns out and fx it's a true bfp


----------



## Kayotic

sprite30 said:


> I was slightly skeptic at first and was going to tell you not to trust it but I got on google and read through a couple threads and the women turned out to be pg now if the blood works or if it was a coincidence I have no clue but I am officially excited to see how it turns out and fx it's a true bfp

I am going insane!
According to this study, its more accurate than urine.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21875776


----------



## mzswizz

I have tried that before. I used blood and it came back negative and truth be told, i was not pregnant.


----------



## 3chords

Kayotic, that's crazy dark using the blood, dark enough that you should get a positive with urine as well. Can you pee on a FRER? I'd be interested in seeing the result! FX!!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes, i think you should poas Kayotic!


----------



## Dini

Kayotic that's so cool. I never would have thought of that! You should do the blood thing and poas tomorrow!


----------



## sprite30

Good morning ladies. How is everyone doing today? Any one which tests to share. I took my test this morning and posted it to my testing thread check it out

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...igger-4-days-pt-2-3-dpiui-3.html#post31359231

3chords, how did the iui go?


----------



## 3chords

DH went in an hour ago and my IUI is in a couple of hours after they do the wash.

sprite, that's a BFP. I typically never see lines but frankly those are so obvious that you don't need tweaking. Do you have a FRER on hand? I'm so excited for you!


----------



## sprite30

Awesome, I'm so excited for you to have your iui today. 

I took the frer but I messed it up i was only supposed to dip it for 5 seconds but I dipped it for 15 seconds I'm so used to doing OPKs that I forgot lol I feel like I still see a shadowy line on it but still way too early to count.


----------



## 3chords

OK...FX that your lines go darker over the next couple of days! You're also temping, right, so if your temps are staying high that should give you extra comfort.

I know we don't need to temp anymore with the IUI and all the monitoring/blood work but I will keep doing it b/c my AF is super predictable based on temps.


----------



## Dini

Sprite I posted to your testing thread but I see an obvious line even in my phone so if call that a bfp girl! Can't wait to see more!

Afm I'm still testing out the trigger. Saw a vv faint line this morning. I'm 10dpo today so I am really hoping not to see a totally neg result but I feel out, been having AF like cramps for a few days and I usually do a week or so before she shows. But we will see. 

3chords I'm so glad you get to do your IUI today! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## sprite30

Thanks 3 chords and good luck today. Fx 

Yes, I was slacking off with the temping but just started again for the same reason. If my temp drops I'll get af so I like being able to know that ahead of time.


----------



## 3chords

IUI went fine. Cramped a bit when the catheter went in - and they had to switch to some kind of more rigid catheter as the first one wouldn't go in. I've had so many of these types of procedures (with catheters/scopes in uterus) due to my 2 surgeries that nothing fazes me anymore. My cervix was scratched a bit so I spotted on my way home and I feel mild cramping but that's it.

DH's sample was ok...11.4 million sperm, 51% motility. They want over 10 million so that was good. Scheduled for pregnancy test on February 4th, they won't test me for progesterone as I have basically perfect ovulation every time and therefore there is no need to confirm it.

sprite, them tests are looking great! So pumped for you! And for the rest of you who should be ready to POAS over the next few days. :)


----------



## sprite30

yay 3 chords so glad your iui went well. now we are all in the tww lol

my experience was very similar to yours. your dhs numbers are good. they arent spectacular but we had 6 mil and 8 mil and she told us women get pregnant with those numbers all the time. 

afm im a bit nervous about my testing. i think ill feel a whole lot better when i can get a line on an frer. 2 more hours before dh and i go to the store. ill probably test tonight as well. i know kind of over kill but i just so dang nervous. i cant wait until saturday!!!


----------



## 3chords

I totally get that, until I get a nice line on the FRER I tend to be suspicious of the cheapies. But yours look good and on both brands which makes me think it's the real thing.

I tested out the trigger today, 24 hrs after the shot on the wondfo and it was actually quite dark so I am hoping that I have a decent batch as my other tests may not arrive this week. I've attached the pic so you can see it - excuse the crappy quality, I took it with my old iPhone.
 



Attached Files:







1dpt.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dini

Sprite if I were you I couldn't wait till Saturday either! I'm psyched for you!

3chords, sounds like it went well, and DH's numbers aren't bad. You are testing a day before my bd :)

I am still miserable with the nausea and back and abdominal pain from what I assume is my gallbladder but I'm getting worried, it's been 4 days now since it started, Sunday was tolerable but the other 3 have been really hard and I've not even eaten enough for an entire day in these last 4. I really think I may go to the ER to make sure I don't have pancreatitis or a gall stone lodged or something, and get something for then nausea. Nothing is safe for pain at this stage..

I took another hpt this afternoon and the line is much more faint that this morning so I guess the trigger is almost gone. I know if I go to the ER they will do a blood HCG but it won't matter because the trigger is still there, I'm so frustated...I am off again tomorrow but I can't possibly work if it's still this bad Thursday when I go back and I can't miss more work. I'm going to try to wait a few more hours to see if I feel any better, because I don't have anyone to go with me if I go as DH is asleep because he works tonight :(


----------



## mzswizz

3chords-glad your iui went well.

dini-hoping you get meds or they find out why you have been sick for so long.

sprite-your most recent test definitely had a line. cant wait until it shows on the frer :thumbup:

Cant believe already I am 5dpo/dpiui. Time is just ticking away. I have been having the worst pressure in my uterus and nausea since yesterday. Not putting it to be pregnancy related because im only 5dpo/dpiui. In 5 more days i get to test so the countdown is getting shorter in days :thumbup: Nothing else to report. Oh and i start my school work again tomorrow because my coding handbook should be delivered by tomorrow :happydance: Finally, I will be able to focus on something other than the tww.


----------



## sprite30

3 chords, wondfo is looking good for 1 dpt hopefully it goes away quick like mine did. i think it i had any inclination that the trigger was still there it would make this whole process more nervewracking

dini, sorry to hear your still not feeling well. wow 4 days. hopefully it is pregnancy symptoms. i hate going to the ER so i really hope youdont have to do that but you know whats best.

mzswizz,

yay for 5 dpiui that did go quick huh. i think its always better over the weekends and then the weekdays drag out - for me anyway. good luck with your school work, that should be something productive to keep your mind busy.


----------



## mzswizz

yeah the 5 days went by rather quickly. i think its mainly because dh was home more so we just spent more time together running errands etc.


----------



## Dini

Well I'm hoping to get to bed soon but here is a quick update. I did go to the ER. Thank goodness it was at my hospital so people know me and treat me a little better and they got me in and out. 

Did an ultrasound and found gallstones but one is a good size and is stuck in the outlet of the gallbladder which is why the pain isn't going away. Basically I'm safe from the bad stuff like infection or pancreatitis for now but it needs to be removed soon. Until we know if I'm pregnant or not it's pain and nausea management for now. 

They did a beta and it was 13 which doesn't mean anything because of the trigger but he said that way if I see the surgeon before my period comes they can do another to be sure and if it's gone up I'm pregnant. Like I said before I doubt it. I've been having more and more cramps like I'm going to start soon. 

Apparently there is a new study out that says there is an increases risk of birth defects in very early pregnancy with zofran so he have me reglan and suggested unisom and b6 so we picked that up at the pharmacy on the way home. 

Pain is a little better and the nausea comes and goes. Got 2 liters of fluid because I was dehydrated and did manage to drink some sprite, which was a win for me since even water has been making me sick. 

On a good note I got my friend who ended up being my nurse to tell me my progesterone level, it was 15.7. Still not fantastic considering all the clomid and the booster injection but still within the normal range. 

I am very much looking forward to taking my pain medicine and going to sleep. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## sprite30

aww dini, i am so glad you went to the hospital and got answers to some of your questions. a 13 beta is awesome but like you said since you took the trigger the only way of knowing is if that number goes up. Will they be able to anything if you are pregnant?

i hate taking meds tww because you never know how it will effect you. i have bad allergies and i had to take 2 benedryl once and for like 2 months after i kept thinking its all because of the benedryl but my doc almost laughed at me but easy for them to say.

15.7 is still very good espesially for 11 dpo

good luck with everything.

afm ill be posting some pics on my testing tread check them out and give your opinion.


----------



## mzswizz

Dini-glad you fibally got your answers. Hoping things get better for you . Also hoping that the beta increases instead of decreases. Fxed.

Sprite-will be checking your thread.

Im 6dpo/dpiui today. I woke up feeling horrible. My nose was stuffy, i felt like i was burning up and when i took my temp orally, it was 98.1, and also i felt very nauseous. I dont know what was going on when i first woke up. I also have a headache. The feeling of being hot went away but i still feel nauseous really bad. My uterus stills feels sore/pressure. When dh and i dtd yesterday, it hurt in certain positions. DH says that the inside felt like i would be spotting soon. He said it had the lining shedding feeling. And every time he felt my insides change, i always knew that AF wasnt far because thats the same texture he can feel becore AF actually shows. But when i told him i was only 5dpo/dpiui, he told me then it cant be AF because its too early. Well atleast he does listen to me when i talk cycles etc with him. As far as spotting goes, i havent had any spotting. Just my uterus/lower abdominal area feels sore to the touch. Dont know what causes that. But cant believe im pretty much halfway through the tww wait already :thumbup: I suppose to get my school textbook today so atleast that will keep me occupied until i test on the 27th. Ive decided to just stick with my original plan and test on the 27th and the 30th. We should see how it goes. Its only 5 more days til testing. Atleast thats better than 10 or more days to testing. So patiently awaiting a bfp. Fxed this is the cycle.


----------



## sprite30

any updates ladies? dini, how are you feeling? hopefully better. mzswizz, not to much longer hopefully yours keeping busy with your school work. 3 chords, hows the testing out the trigger going? Kayotic, im stalking you LOL your chart still looks good.

afm, i got my BFP yesterday and they got darker today. im not ready to take a digital yet i dont want to see "not pregnant" just because its too early. im anxiously awaiting my betas on saturday morning so i can change my ticker LOL ive been having horrible pressure and pain on my right side so much that it actually woke me up at 4 am - i am so bloated ugh! i dont have a headache just yet but ive had annoying headaches for the last like 5-6 days i think. my temps are still up so im just crossing my fingers that this is it but im still cautious.


----------



## mzswizz

Sprite-congrats i saw your tests on your thread!!! Cant wait for your ticker! I got 4 more days before testing!

Im finally halfway through my cycle at 7dpo/7dpiui today :thumbup: well, i have been back to doing my school work since last night and i must say that this school work is definitely going to pass the time of my cycle. I woke up with a headache and a toothache. And some dull cramping around my left ovary side but other than that nothing major. Well thats all i have as an update for right now.


----------



## 3chords

Hi sprite - good looking tests this morning. I'll eagerly await your beta result on the weekend! I got a "Pregnant" result on a digital when my FRER was about as dark as yours so I don't necessarily think it's too early. I would think by tomorrow it should definitely show up.

dini - how are you doing? I hope that you're feeling better and the gallbladder has settled down at least a bit.

mzswizz - you're testing on Sunday? Will be a jampacked weekend of tests for this group, hehe.

Testing out the trigger, still pretty dark. Not much going on as it's only 2dpo/dpiui. I know people hate the TWW but for me, my favourite part of a cycle is 1-7DPO. No real need to pee on a stick, no pressure to BD, pretty much it is what it is at that point. I do start getting the itch to POAS around 7 DPO, so the second half of the TWW is always worse.


----------



## mzswizz

3chords-hoping we all get our bfps and im testing on monday.


----------



## sprite30

thanks mzswizz, now that you mention it my teeth are achey. lol this morning when i had the bbt in my mouth and i took it out i was like wow was i biting on that hard or what?? youve got pretty much the same symptoms as me LOL

agreed 3chord the whole begining of my cycle seems like it flew by especially 1-7 dpo because i was so excited to test out the trigger and like you said no pressure to bd or temps or opk, nothing to worry about in general. now that i am so far into its like eek!, hurry up already!


----------



## mzswizz

Hopefully this means a bfp in the midst for me :haha:


----------



## Kayotic

Thats great Sprite!!


----------



## mzswizz

Today im 8dpo/dpiui. I told dh yesterday that i feel like this cycle will be a bfn because im going through the same wxact symptoms i was going through the other times where i thought i was pregnant. So im feeling like im out. Im pretty sure the 10dpo/dpiui test will either be completely negative or have a faint line. If i test again after and it doesnt get darker, then i know it was the trigger but of it does get darker, then its a bfp. And if its negative then onto the ttc break i go. So we shall see. Even though im hoping for the best. I just feel that im out.


----------



## sprite30

aww mzswizz dont be so hard on yourself. honestly i dont think you can go by symptoms. i had the same exact symptoms i have every single month until 12dpo and even then the only difference was the teeth & bloating and that could have happened to anyone really. dont count yourself out just yet. i thought for sure my tests would show something by 10dpo but i didnt get anything until 12dpo and even then they were very very light. 

i know you kind of feel like the pressure is on with DH being deployed but think positive thoughts and relax as much as you can. 

fx for you


----------



## 3chords

sprite - congrats again! My bday is in October, just a few days after your EDD so I think that it's a great month for babies! Part of me selfishly hopes for a BFP this cycle so I can have a baby for my bday.

mzswizz, don't worry too much about symptom spotting. For me, that meant nothing with the pregnancy I had last year. I absolutely didn't see it coming at all.

My trigger is hanging on STRONG. Basically it's barely faded in 4 days. Probably a good thing as it will prevent me from testing early!


----------



## sprite30

thanks 3chords, i LOVE october and halloween. we were married oct 2nd so the due date is perfect! 

thats how my trigger was as well for the first 4 days it was dark and then on day 5 it was so light but then lingered for a couple days. yay so exciting. i loved testing out the trigger it was probably the most excitement i have had in a very long time.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks ladies for the advice. 

3chords-hopefully your trigger will leave soon. It took awhile for the trigger to get out my system also.


----------



## mzswizz

sprite-love your ticker and new avatar pic!!!

AFM, i bought another hpt so i will be testing with the .88 cent walmart tests on the 26th, 27th, and the 30th :thumbup:


----------



## Dini

Hi guys. Sorry I've been missing. I've just been really sick and in pain. Had to leave work early today and went to my family doc and got some protonix because he thinks since I'm not eating that I developed GERD and he have me phenergan and an antispasmodic called nulev that actually helped a lot. I haven't even been able to drink water and tonight I drank almost a whole powerade and ate a piece of toast! Yay me lol. I moved my appt with the surgeon to monday so I'm hoping to get it out next week. 

Sprite I am just so psyched for you! Love your ticker! 

3chords and mzswizz can't wait till you test!

Mzswizz don't count yourself out yet, you still have 4 days! 

I poas earlier today just to be sure, I'm 13dpo and feeling AF coming with a vengeance, cramps and headache and even bleeding gums as usual. The test looked neg but u only waited a few min. Came back 30ish min later and it's def got a line but since it's dried it's and evap I'm sure. Took another 1.5 hours later lol and saw a super faint squinter that DH says is not there and he's probably right. I'm guessing another bad batch if wondfo's. If AF isn't here tomorrow I'll test again with a Walmart cheapie as well.


----------



## sprite30

Good morning ladies. I got my first betas this morning I'm 16 dpt, 15 &14 dpiui and my betas were 112. They said that is exactly where they want it to be and I will go in again Monday morning and they want to see the number rise at minimum 66% which would be 185 but I'm kind of hoping the number doubles since that's what I've been reading. If all goes well I'll have my first scan Monday, feb 3rd

Thanks mzswizz

Dini, glad to hear your able to keep powerade down geez what a roller coaster. I hope it's the start of your bfp and I hope your feel better. Keep us updated


----------



## mzswizz

dini-hope you get that bfp soon!!!

sprite-congrats!!!

Well im 9dpo/dpiui today and i couldnt resist the urge to wait to poas :blush: I should be 10dpt and usually when i test when its around 10dpt or more, before it automatically looks negative until it dries and then i may or may not see a line. But this time, the minute my urine ran across the test line area, i saw a test line come up and then it kind of faded and then i saw the control line. Its very very faint. I had to inverted the pics in order for you ladies to see the lines. Will be testing again on monday to see if it gets darker or lighter. Really hoping this still isnt the trigger shot. What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (1).jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4









photo 2 (1).jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 1









photo1(1)-inverted.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 4









photo1(2)-inverted.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sprite30

Well I def see I line ...but the big question is if it's the trigger or not? Only time will tell, I say keep testing and fx it gets darker


----------



## mzswizz

thanks. Im going to test monday unless that means i give it 2 days so if it was the trigger..it should be completely negative by then.


----------



## 3chords

I for sure see a line. FX that this is it!

Frankly I hate those tests, I think they're the worst ones around and were the last to show a line for me when I had a BFP. The fact you have a pretty good line on there already tells me that if you tried another brand or an internet cheapie you might get an even better line.


----------



## 3chords

sprite - that's a good beta for then. My RE wants it to be 100+ at 14 DPO so you are right where you want to be! Good luck with Monday's test!


----------



## mzswizz

on the 30th, i will be using the cb plus test so i am just using these to see what im working up to. If the monday test become negative, then i know its no need to test on the 30th because AF will be on the way.


----------



## Kayotic

mzswizz said:


> on the 30th, i will be using the cb plus test so i am just using these to see what im working up to. If the monday test become negative, then i know its no need to test on the 30th because AF will be on the way.

WHat trigger did you use?

I used ovidrel which is 6500, it lasted about 7 days.
My friend used pregnyl which is 10,000 and hers lasted 12 days! 

Generally, they said 1 to 1.5 days per 1000mgs.


----------



## sprite30

Yay mzswizz this is getting exciting. Fx !


----------



## mzswizz

i used the ovidrel 250mg trigger shot


----------



## Kayotic

mzswizz said:


> i used the ovidrel 250mg trigger shot

Ok, thats 6500HCG. I would say it would MAYBE be out by day 7 but should absolutely be gone by day 11.


----------



## Kayotic

mzswizz said:


> i used the ovidrel 250mg trigger shot

In fact, I hate to be a party pooper but I would almost guarantee its trigger. If you're 6DPIUI implantation is generally just NOW happening, or hasnt happened yet then it will take 3-4 days to show up in urine.

I hope I am wrong, just want to warn you!


----------



## mzswizz

i shall be testing again at 12dpt.


----------



## Kayotic

mzswizz said:


> i shall be testing again at 12dpt.

Good luck <3


----------



## mzswizz

thanks. i have a feeling its the trigger though. I checked the test again and its still faint but more noticeable now.


----------



## 3chords

Kayotic said:


> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> i used the ovidrel 250mg trigger shot
> 
> Ok, thats 6500HCG. I would say it would MAYBE be out by day 7 but should absolutely be gone by day 11.Click to expand...

I also used the Ovidrel shot and my wondfos are almost as strong as the day I triggered, and this is 5 days post trigger. See attached. I feel like for me there is no way it will be gone for a few days still. Sigh.
 



Attached Files:







trigger1-5.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mzswizz

3chords-I think yours will probably be negative by 9-10 days past trigger but you never know since the ic's are very sensitive. Fxed for you.

I have looked in my ttc journal and realized that the first time, my trigger lasted 12 days then the next time it only lasted 9 days and the lines were faint and i remember that at first it would be just the control line and you would have to wait until the test dried to squint to see a line. So hoping since the line came up within the matter of seconds that its not the trigger but we shall see.


----------



## sprite30

Wow those are dark for 5dpt especially for wondfos.i agree yours might stick around alittle longer


----------



## mzswizz

well DH thinks i am pregnant because he says that i am acting emotionally the same way as last time i was pregnant. i suppose to test on thursday with him BUT mr. brilliant cant find where he hid the pregnancy test :dohh: Hoping he find it before thursday.


----------



## 3chords

mzswizz - can't wait to see more tests from you. Hoping for the best!

dini - how are you doing and feeling? 

sprite - good luck tomorrow! Let us know how it goes.

I'm just plugging along at 5 DPO. My trigger is FINALLY starting to fade at 6dpt. It's still there but about half as strong as yesterday so that's something. My temps are really nice and high (they've never been this high so I imagine that clomid did its job and my corpus luteum is being more efficient/productive than on natural cycles).


----------



## mzswizz

3chords-good that the trigger is almost your system :thumbup:

Well, i caved in and tested and to me it looks like the test is lighter. Will confirm on thursday. I showed my friend the tests in comparison and she says to her, today's test looks darker. She said its more visible now but i'll let you ladies be the judge. Im 10dpo/dpiui today. I have a feeling that what im getting on the hpt is still the trigger unfortunately. I really have no symptoms or anything that jumps out at me that gives me hope. But we shall see what happens thursday. I either get AF or a bfp.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (1).jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 4









photo 2 (1).jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 5









photo1(1)-inverted.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 3









photo2(1)-inverted.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 3chords

Is the bottom test today's? It looks darker to me than yesterday and also looks like your urine might have been more dilute? The top test looks really yellow.


----------



## mzswizz

The bottom test is todays. And the top is yesterday's which is dried.


----------



## mzswizz

here's a tweaked pic for better comparison
 



Attached Files:







tweaked.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 3chords

Tweak looks really good!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks 3chords!! Im hoping this is really it


----------



## mzswizz

well both are completely dried. dont know which is which but they both are definitely the same line so maybe it was just darker before it dried. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 5









tweaked.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mzswizz

My cycle has really flown. Today im 11dpo/dpiui. I am not testing today. I told dh that most likely im just going to go in for betas on friday or monday if af doesnt show. Might test tomorrow but i dont know yet. Already broke between buying groceries and buying tests and paying bills. DH gets paid friday so i can buy a frer then. Didnt experience any spotting and usually mu bbs hurt like a week or later in my cycle before AF and my bbs arent hurting at all. Now thats the only thing different to me because i always experience that. Also, i keep experiencing on and off cramping in both ovary sides so i have no clue whats going on. Today im 12dpt so hoping that the trigger is out my system. Thats why i want to wait til tuesday because i will be 13dpt. But we shall see what happens.


----------



## mzswizz

here is the test dried and out the case....the bottom is today's test
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 2









tweaked.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dini

Hi guys, sorry I've not been feeling well at all so I haven't been using the computer much. I forgot to tell you all that AF hit me Saturday as I expected. I was pretty sad about it but was expecting it. I just don't feel like it's ever going to happen for us, we just can't afford to keep doing it. 

Saw the surgeon today, I'm having my gallbladder out Wed. it's impacted and could get infected if it doesn't come out now. I'm actually happy to be having surgery. I've lost 10.5 lbs in 9 days just because I can't eat much, and am living on apple juice, powerade, toast and occasionally rice. I assume I'll lose a few more before it's all over. I'm glad I've lost, but this isn't the healthy way to do it. 

3 Chords, my trigger was really dark at 5 days too. By day 6 it was lighter but it hung around for 9 days.

mzswizz, today's test looks slightly lighter but maybe since it is so dark it's not just the trigger! Fx'd for you, I hope it sticks!

Sprite how are you feeling?


----------



## mzswizz

Dini-Aw boo to AF coming for you. Glad you are having your surgery so you can feel better and wont get infected.


----------



## sprite30

Mzswizz, today's looks lighter but that is dark for 11 dpo so maybe it's not the trigger anymore? Can't wait to see your next tests.

Aww dini I'm so sorry to hear that but I'm so glad you can have surgery and get that taken care of and hopefully when you recover you can get back at trying.


----------



## mzswizz

i have no clue. i didnt test with FMU this time so maybe that was the problem who knows. Also is it just me or today's test has a thicker line than all the others :shrug:


----------



## 3chords

Aw dini, I am sorry to hear about AF. I understand how you feel - after a while it's hard to imagine it will ever happen but then we pick ourselves up and continue on. Please take care of yourself and I will be thinking of you on wednesday. I wish you a speedy recovery and hope to hear that you're doing well. 

My trigger has finally decided to really start fading. I'm 7dpt today and I think by 10 it may actually be gone if it continues this way. Something to look forward to!


----------



## mzswizz

hoping yours doesnt last as long as mines 3chords. 

i dont know why the test line is thicker on the new test then the other tests.


----------



## sprite30

Kayotic, haven't hear from you in a couple days I see af got you on Friday. Sorry to see that but it's exciting that your doing clomid again. Wish you luck!!

Dini, I hope your feeling ok I'll be thinking about you for tomorrow's surgery. 

3chords, what dpo are you now?are you still testing out the trigger or is it gone?

Mzswizz, did you test today? That last test does look just a sliver thicker not sure what to make of thT, hopefully it's a good thing


----------



## mzswizz

I havent tested today.


----------



## sprite30

It's getting down the wire now for you, have you had any symptoms or are you trying not to symptom spot?


----------



## mzswizz

All i have been dealing with is cramping and thats about it. Sometimes a nausea feeling too. And if af doesnt arrive then its beta on friday


----------



## sprite30

Yay fx for Friday! Did you have your progesterone checked this cycle?


----------



## 3chords

I'm 7DPO today, 8dpt. Trigger is still there, but really faint. I'll take a pic when I get home tonight. My temps are high and have tons more creamy CM than I usually do but I think that's related to a "better" ovulation on clomid which in turn means you produce more progesterone.


----------



## mzswizz

no they've only checked my progesterone one cycle. ever since they said its no need to. Dont know why.


----------



## 3chords

They typically have no reason to check progesterone unless they are wondering whether you ovulated (this can't be it since you triggered) or you have a history of low progesterone during the luteal phase or a history of low progesterone resulting in recurrent pregnancy loss. I know some clinics automatically check people for progesterone but it's really overkill unless you fit into one of the categories above.


----------



## mzswizz

yeah they only checked it once and then after that they said they not worried about my progesterone since they know i o'd etc.


----------



## 3chords

8DPO, 9dpt and my trigger is gone. It was crazy strong for the first 5 days post trigger then it faded really quickly.

I'd like to hold off testing now until Saturday, I'll be 11DPO then but not sure that my willpower is that strong.

mzswizz - are you testing today?


----------



## 3chords

Adding pic of my trigger testing...
 



Attached Files:







trigger.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mzswizz

Yay for the trigger to be gone. Wish my body worked that fast.

Im 13dpo/dpiui today. If AF is based on 14 day lp then it should be here tomorrow but if its based on 28 day cycle, then it will be here friday. So between tomorrow and friday it should be here. Havent really had any symptoms or anything. My nipples hurt but thats about it. Just waiting to see what this cycle holds. I want to test but i dont want to spend more money especially if i get a negative test. So im just going to let the bloodwork or my body tell me whats going on. Well thats it for now.


----------



## sprite30

yay, 3chords so glad the trigger is gone. itll be hard to wait i wanted to wait in between as well but i only made it not testing 2 days before i caved.

mzswizz, hopefully af stays far far away - youve got alot of willpower to not test right now. lol


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks sprite. I guess whats keeping me from testing is the feeling of AF going to come right on time.


----------



## sprite30

i felt like af was coming for days before i got my bfp and i think that was my first clue that i was pregnant because usually when i feel that bloated/achey feeling i get my period within the next hour but it just kept going for days and days.

i still have hope for you. your not out yet!!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks sprite!


----------



## 3chords

I've been pretty crampy (same as last time I was pregnant, same timing too) the last couple of days but my issue is that I've never used clomid before this cycle so I actually have no way of knowing how it affects my luteal phase. I know it tends to give you a "stronger" ovulation and a better producing corpus luteum which means your progesterone would be better as well. Therefore I can't really chalk anything up to symptoms now. If I get a BFN this cycle at least I'll know generally how clomid affects me.


----------



## mzswizz

Well looks like i will be testing today maybe :haha:


----------



## sprite30

Test test test!! Omg I'm such a bad influence


----------



## mzswizz

here are the originals..bottom is today. ugh i wish the trigger would leave already. by the way..i took the test after a 1 hour hold.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (1).jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 4









photo 2 (1).jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 3









photo 3 (1).jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mzswizz

here is the tweaked version
 



Attached Files:







tweaked1.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 1









tweaked2.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 1









tweaked3.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kayotic

I've read up but not commenting. Shit is really bad here in Atlanta right now. Kids missing, adults missing. One friend hasnt heard from her husband for 20 hours now.

<3 to you all


----------



## mzswizz

oh my goodness. Do you know why people are getting missing?


----------



## Kayotic

mzswizz said:


> oh my goodness. Do you know why people are getting missing?

The entire city is shut down. The government made a LOT of bad calls.
They did not declare state of emergency OR shut down schools until the roads were already bad. They spent days telling us that they were prepared for this storm and the roads would be safe, so go to work and send your kids to school.

Then at 11AM they decided to shut down schools and businesses.. at 12:30. So, you were suddenly in the roads with MILLIONS of other people at the same time, in roads that were in fact NOT prepare, not sanded or salted, and it turned into complete chaos.

People were literally stuck on the highway unable to move (because we dont have snow tires here or salted roads) and the buses couldnt get kids home.
The kids were returned to the schools and had to spend the night there, but some kids were stuck on buses overnight.

Adults were stuck in cars and then gas started running out meaning no more charging cellphones.

My husband made it home but he has a co-worker who has been stuck on side of the road for 30 hours now.

Its crazy.


----------



## Kayotic

Also, because the day before it snowed, it was 61 degrees, the ground was warm when the snow started. All of the snow turned into instant ice when it hit the roads.
There is one entrance into my neighborhood. This is what it looks like. We are 100% stuck in here.


----------



## mzswizz

oh wow that is horrible!! im hoping that everyone makes it to there family safely and soon.


----------



## sprite30

Wow that's crazy I had heard it was bad bc my job is based out of Atlanta (but I'm in pa) and they didn't shut them down until 130 pm and they were all furious and they made everyone work from home today. I'm glad your safe tho but that is scary when a storm like that hits and no one is prepared for it and everyone is out and about ....they've been calling off schools around here for every little reason even when it gets too cold just in case I guess I'd rather have that then the city say oh yeah we're alright go about your business when it's not alright.


----------



## sprite30

mzswizz said:


> here are the originals..bottom is today. ugh i wish the trigger would leave already. by the way..i took the test after a 1 hour hold.

Damn girl what is with that trigger lol that should be long gone by now. Ugh


----------



## mzswizz

yes it should be gone. I've researched about faint lines on test at 14dpt and every woman that is going through the same thing got very very faint lines on their hpt, went in for the betas and found out they were pregnant. So im hoping the story ends like that for me.


----------



## sprite30

Is it coming up with the time limit? I've got my fx that it gets darker.


----------



## mzswizz

yes the minute the pee runs across, you can see the line but then it fades as the control line pops up and you have to wait within the around 7 mins or so to see the faint line more clearly.


----------



## Kayotic

Did you skip any days with your trigger testing? Are you sure it never went beg and you maybe missed it?


----------



## sprite30

That's what I'm thinking that is pretty dark for how many dpo you are!


----------



## 3chords

I would also really be surprised if this was still your trigger. On the other hand if it is not, then it's a bit weird that the lines are really not progressing in any direction (darker or lighter).

If you can get your hands on a different brand test, it may be worthwhile just to compare. FX for you!


----------



## 3chords

I posted some pics on the Pregnancy subforum, of my tests today. Not really sure what to make of 'em...let me know what you guys think?

Also, I know dini probably isn't reading, but my thoughts are with you over these next few days. I hope it all went well!!


----------



## mzswizz

hope all is well with you Dini!

3chords-i will check it out the pics!

Kayotic-I started testing at 9dpo/dpiui up until now not missing a day. If i did get a negative earlier on it probably was before 9dpo/dpiui. 

AFM, im 14dpo/dpiui today and af isnt here. I went in for my bloodwork and today seems like it has been just a bad luck day. So i go there and first the lab is saying the order for the pregnancy blood test isnt there. So my friend and I walked to the gyn clinic in the hospital on base and told the nurse and she input the order. Went back and the lab says it says hcg urine test :dohh: So had to go there again and tell the nurse and she put the blood sample test on there. Went back to the lab and the lab said still isnt there but i have an order for blood work :dohh: I was like im pretty sure that is the one and the guy was telling me no :growlmad: Ugh so i just got my blood work done anyways. I went BACK to the gyn office and told them the situation and they said they will call me with the results within a hour or so if i dont hear from them by 1 then i can call. So 1pm comes and goes so i called and now they are in a meeting :nope: Called back and still in meeting :nope: The gyn office closes at 4pm and they never called so now i got to wait until tomorrow morning to call to get the results. So another waiting game for me.


----------



## sprite30

Oh man that stinks mzswizz. The things we will do for answers. I'm so glad af hasn't arrived that is such a good sign.


----------



## mzswizz

yes im hoping she stays away. dh is getting excited but if its not and af comes i dont want him to be disappointed.


----------



## 3chords

I had some hope yesterday with faint lines, which are still around this morning but no darker so I'm wondering if it's just the trigger re-appearing. Given the enormous temperature drop this morning, I'm sure that I'm out this cycle as my temps are always basically picture-perfect. It's upsetting in the sense that this has never happened to me on an unmedicated cycle...so now I take clomid and it shortens my luteal phase to 9 days of high temps? I always got 11-12. Just baffling.

I know it's not over until it's over but I am assuming for now that it is. We'll just do clomid next cycle as we are traveling and won't be here for the IUI, then it will be back to clomid/IUI in March. 

mzswizz, I hope your blood tests come back with a nice beta!


----------



## sprite30

3chords, It's too early for af to show maybe it's an implantation dip? Still could be your only 10 dpo right?


----------



## 3chords

I guess it could be but to be honest I don't really believe in implantation dips (don't find the evidence convincing) and also implantation after day 9 isn't ideal in any event. I guess 10dpo for implantation might be ok but at 11DPO or later, you actually have a greater than 50% chance of miscarriage. I think the stats are 13% at DPO or earlier, 26% at 10DPO, 52% at 11DPO and over 85% at 12DPO+. 

I agree with you that it's too early for AF but I've never had my temperature start dropping like this without AF showing up within 48 hours following the drop. We'll see tomorrow!


----------



## sprite30

I'm crossing my fingers that it was a fluke with your temps, did you take it earlier or later then normal? Did you sleep ok? I don't want to grasp at straws but it really is way to early for af but I do see what your saying about risk of miscarriage. It's especially early because in theory with 3 follicles your progesterone should have been high and in would hope if anything that would delay af, not bring it early.


----------



## 3chords

No, I slept just fine and temped at the same time. The only difference is that I woke up with a sore throat and a bit gunky nose/lungs so I think I'm getting a cold but I'm not sure why my temp would be so low. Always a chance that it's a fluke, so I think tomorrow's temp will be telling.


----------



## mzswizz

3chords-well fxed that maybe you getting sick is what caused the low temp. But hoping you get a bfp!!

Im 15dpo/dpiui and today is af due date. So far, af hasnt arrived but its still early so just cautiously checking for AF. My doc isnt open yet so just waiting for them to open so i can call for my results. Im just ready to get this over with already. So there's no symptoms or anything. Im really keeping my fxed that its a bfp but i am still a little doubtful and is expecting a negative test. I guess im just putting myself in that dont be too disappointed if its AF mindset. But we shall see what happens.


----------



## 3chords

Good luck, please keep us posted on what your beta results are!

sprite - do you have the link for where you got the Sure Predict tests? I have had it with most ICs, especially the dark blue handle ones. I've put in an order for the OSOMs which are the best thing on the market, but it looks like the Sure Predict ones are pretty decent as far as a bit of a cheaper alternative.


----------



## sprite30

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GUSCNZG/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

These are the ones I bought but I really wish I had bought the 50 right away. They also have it in packs of 10.


----------



## Kayotic

sprite30 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GUSCNZG/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> These are the ones I bought but I really wish I had bought the 50 right away. They also have it in packs of 10.

I just bought a 50 pack. I wish I hadnt bought the 20 $1 tests now! The levels they detect are so high!


----------



## sprite30

Oh the suspense!! Any news yet mzswizz, what time do they open? Lol


----------



## sprite30

How did the clomid go this time kayotic? When do you have your scan cd12?


----------



## Kayotic

sprite30 said:


> How did the clomid go this time kayotic? When do you have your scan cd12?

I don't know how its working :( I did 37.5 menopur on days 3 and 5 and I do a 75UI tonight.
I usually have a lot of side cramping by now but nothing yet (I'm CD8) but I go for my cd12 scan Tuesday so we will see.

I also ordered my triggers from a Canadian pharmacy because they were $25 - its just now to NY because it came from India. I reallllly hope its here by Tuesday!


----------



## sprite30

oh ok, that sounds good.

oh cool as long as the arrived in time it will be great deal. ny to atl shouldnt take too long.


----------



## mzswizz

No need to hear results...started bleeding.


----------



## Kayotic

mzswizz said:


> No need to hear results...started bleeding.

I'm sorry.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks


----------



## sprite30

oh man so sorry to hear that. whats the plan for next cycle will you be able to get another round in before DH goes away or no?


----------



## 3chords

Sorry mzswizz. It sucks. I hope that you and DH can manage another cycle before he deploys.


----------



## mzswizz

Well not really because he leaves on the 11th. We would only have had a chance if i was able to come in for a scan before cd12.


----------



## sprite30

oh dang so close too. thats such a bummer.


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah i know.


----------



## Dini

mzswizz said:


> No need to hear results...started bleeding.

So sorry to hear that mzswizz :cry: 

I'm on my second day of recovery from surgery, it went fine. Surgery was at 11:45 and we were out the door by 3pm. I over did it yesterday though, had to go to the store to get my pain meds, and DH had to drive me of course, we decided to pick up some groceries, as we only had junk at home for him since I hadn't been eating and now I can but I have to avoid high fat and spicy things for a few weeks. I should have never pushed that grocery cart around because last night and today I've been pretty sore, but the pain meds work great. I am taking it really easy today, been lying in bed reading books and playing on my phone, just lounging around and hoping to feel well enough to go walk around the mall or something tomorrow as I'm dying to get some exercise. 

DH and I decided that I will do some opk's this cycle, probably not starting until at least day 12 or later as my cycles are long and we know my LP is 14 days long, and if I O great (not likely) but we are just going to relax for a few cycles so we can get caught back up on finances and hopefully get to go to Florida in April. My vacation will be denied now since I had to take off for surgery but I think I can get someone to cover me, I really need a vacation! 

Fx'd for you 3 chords!


----------



## 3chords

dini, I am so glad everything went well. Damn that gallbladder! And I really hope that your vacation to Florida works out, I totally hear you about needing a break (of pace and frankly scenery). 

I'm basically out as well. My temps totally crashed this morning so AF is on the way for sure. Plus there was pink when I wiped this morning after we BD'd so good ol' spotting is here too. All tests stark white today. Not sure why clomid has destroyed my luteal phase, frankly makes me think it's a waste to even do it for 3 more months but we agreed with our RE that we'll try for 4 months before "graduating" to either injectables or IVF so I don't really have much of a choice.

Taking a break next cycle to go on vacation...will be a welcome break. I'm kind of sick and tired of TTCing if I'm being totally honest.


----------



## mzswizz

dini-florida is amazing! im from miami, florida you will have fun.

3chords-seems like we all been hit with the AF bug this time around. This will be my 5th cycle on clomid. 

Im cd2 and on cd4, i will be going in to pick up the Clomid, when i pick up the Clomid, im going to stop over to my gyn office and talk to the nurse to ask if there is a way to do the trigger and IUI BEFORE dh goes on deployment on the 11th. Other than that, ive been ok. I have been spending time with dh and my friend treated me to get my nails done :thumbup: So i just been taking my mind off of this cycle until monday.


----------



## sprite30

Oh my goodness. I'm so sorry to hear about af 3 chords, I wonder if they'll consider checking your progesterone next cycle?

Dini, I'm so glad your surgery went well and that you are recovering well. Take it easy though we don't want you causing yourself more pain then needed. I'm glad you got the issue taken care of though it's a set back but it's better to deal with this now then to be pregnant and have problems so at least that is good.

Oh that's great mzswizz, it would be awesome if you could trigger before he goes but don't forgot you want the eggs to be nice and mature too.

Afm, everything is going well I have my first scan in the morning and we are expecting snow so I'm hoping I have no problems making it their. I'm nervous everything just feels alittle bit too good to be true at the moment. I haven't had consistent symptoms yet just nauseas every now and then but this morning I had trouble swallowing my fish oil. Which is weird bc I take them every single day so that caught me off guard. I'll check in with you guys in the morning, have a great night.


----------



## 3chords

Good luck, let us know how the scan goes!

Not sure if they'll test progesterone (we'll be away anyway so may be pointless). I've never had trouble before, ever. I've always ovulated and had normal progesterone with a normal luteal phase until this time. So it's really weird. I'll see what they say at my CD3 scan. But in any event, I'm not that concerned about the Feb cycle since we're vacationing...can't wait to be down in the Caribbean!

Plus I'm only doing clomid/IUI for 3 more cycles, then we'll either do injectables or IVF...in many ways I feel like I'm just biding my time, heh. I'd love to get pregnant on clomid but I just don't feel like I will for whatever reason!


----------



## sprite30

oh ok, thats the only thing i can think of that would cause such a short LP but if youve never had problems before that is really weird. aww im so jealous i would love to be on vacation right now. we havw horrible snow here today and the carribean sounds nice right about now. LOL

afm, i had my first scan this morning i am only measuring at 5 weeks i thought i was 5+5 the re thought i was 5+3 but she said i am still within normal ranges. shell probably have me back in a couple days so they can look again for a fetal pole and yolk sac. i was too early to see that today. but there is def only one sac and it is in my uterus so thats a start.
 



Attached Files:







2-3 5 weeks.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 3chords

Lovely pic, sprite! When do you go back for another scan? Do you know why they scheduled a scan so early? At my clinic they don't do them until after 6 weeks because they say that everyone gets freaked out at 5 weeks when there is still nothing really to see.

mzswizz, I think somebody asked before, but is it possible to have your DH freeze some sperm before he deploys? I think you said that he wanted to be present but maybe just for this cycle so that you don't lose the opportunity by only a few days?

Just going in tomorrow for my CD3 scan and to pick up the clomid. DH and I are actually going to a second clinic at the end of February for a second opinion as there is some level of disagreement between our current RE and my surgeon about how aggressive we should be. So I'd like a second RE to take a look and let me know what they think about how we should proceed.


----------



## sprite30

3 chords I go in on Thursday again but I'm not sure yet if I'm going to go. I'm really mad at them right now for bring us in so early knowing there was a chance they wouldn't see anything and then acting like oh we should have seen something while we were there. Dh and I are arguing today about it, I told 3 ppl IRL about it and he was kind of upset saying I shouldn't have told them just in case. But what the heck I am excited

My betas came back exactly where they want them to be so I'm just glad #1 it's in my uterus and #2 there is only one sac lol the rest will come in time,right? No sense being worried it's not like we can change anything it is what it is


----------



## mzswizz

lovely pic sprite!

AFM, im on cd4 and i started taking the clomid. This will be our natural cycle. I will be able to go in a day early for my scan and trigger shot so dh and i can have a little chance but we shall see.


----------



## sprite30

That's awesome mzswizz so glad you are able to go in early.


----------



## mzswizz

well after this i will only have 1 more refill so if no bfp this month, then I will wait for dh to come back home and then take the clomid. It would be 6 months total i have taken Clomid so im hoping after that, they will move on to something different. As a matter of fact, im going to ask if no bfp this cycle ,will i be able to switch to injections so and try IUI. And see what they say.


----------

